# Jack Pad....is this right?



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I think I saw a pic of another jack pad but it wasn't shaped like this one I ordered....is this one right for the 2011 TTS? I haven't gotten under the car to see....haven't even purchased the floor jack yet....

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Might want to invest in a set of ramps too so you can get it high enough to get anything underneath the side skirts..


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

MaXius said:


> Might want to invest in a set of ramps too so you can get it high enough to get anything underneath the side skirts..


 Will the front or rear overhand/splitter clear the ramps to get up on them? I have a slight lowering in the front....more pronounced in the rear.....H&R Sport Springs.....


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Todd, 
You should be OK on the ramps if you get ones with a longer run up. The jack pad is fit to the jack, not the car. The middle knob would fit into the slot on the frame, but the pad itself is more key. Personally, I use pieces of plywood, but then, I'm analog...(and a cheap ass sob..... ;-)


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

You could go over the top and get one made up like this... but why? It's a jack pad.  



















:screwy: 

But the TT has the same long curvy groove. 

I just put a piece of flat metal plate on top of the jack and jack the car up behind the wheel, about 30cm in. Big flat area. That's the bit they lift your car with on the mechanics hoist too.


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

MaXius said:


> You could go over the top and get one made up like this... but why? It's a jack pad.
> 
> 
> But the TT has the same long curvy groove.


 I've got one of those. A batch of them was brewed up by a guy in Canada. He would probably make another batch if there was some interest. $40 is what I paid (not exactly over the top).


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

MaXius said:


> You could go over the top and get one made up like this... but why? It's a jack pad.


 Well, it is an R8 jackpad. It just happens to fit the Mk2 TT. It's not over the top if you own an R8


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

The guy up here who had those R8 pads made has extras (still asking $40). Safe to assume that most dont have an issue using something that says R8 on it ??


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

I am the one who had them made up. They're all sold now. If there were a bunch of Mk2 TT owners that wanted to get together, I could always have another run made. Laser etching is over the top, particularly on the puck that will get beat to crap on most people's jacks. I ended up covering the underside of my puck with clearshield to keep it looking nice. Technically, I can get in trouble from Audi for using their logo/font on the product. So if I'm going to continue to mass market these, I may stop with the laser etching. 

{edit} 

To add, and respond to the OP, the ECS jack pad is used in conjunction with the VW OEM jack pad plugs which you can get and insert in to your car. I had these installed on my 2004.5 Jetta GLI. They were pretty good. No idea where they go on the Mk2 TT, even after looking at the photos of the underside of the TT....From the information on the ECS website, the car is supposed to have the jack pads installed by the factory? 

Front: 









Rear: 









{/edit}


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I would pay $40 for one of those, I used a socket on top of my jack that fit OK, but would rather have something I trust more.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Does anyone know if the "structurally strong jacking point" is in the top of the indent or around the edges? In other words, is the indent just there to locate the jack or is it access to the strongest point.

Anyway, be careful. My TTS fell off my jack one time because I wasn't careful to position it properly. It cracked the rocker panel...ugh.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I would definitely be interested in buying a properly designed jack pad. I plan to do my own summer/winter/rotate, and this would provide a great peace of mind.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Not as good as a generously sized jack with a suitable pad, but there's also the OEM TT car jack. It can be had for $180 shipped from Europrice, for example.


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

Count me in for one too. I have funds in PayPal ready to go. I need some sort of jack solution in the next few months so that I can do a tire rotation. 

Please please make another batch!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

If we can't get another batch made, can I have the dimensions so that I can have a batch made from a machinist friend of mine?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll buy 4!

- Jeremy -


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I have received the document from RaceJetta that will allow me to have these quoted. 
This will have to wait until after the holidays. Patience my friends!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't understand why we can't just buy Audi OEM units. I can't find anything like this anywhere. Seems like there'd be an OEM part number, no? But I'll gladly buy them from an enterprising individual if necessary.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Alright, people! Chop, chop! I just ordered an aluminum racing-style floorjack. Now I need these pads 

- Jeremy -


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

MaXius said:


> Might want to invest in a set of ramps too so you can get it high enough to get anything underneath the side skirts..


just drive up onto a small piece of 2x4 thats what i do and its safer than ramps

i would also buy one because i dont feel safe using my floor jack now that i am changing wheels from daily to track setup


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll be working on it next week. Hold your horses!


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I'll be working on it next week. Hold your horses!


Sounds good!:thumbup:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I sent a drawing to my machinist today. He's having some challenges with the radius at the top, but I think we'll get it sorted out pretty quickly. I've given him the liberty of putting a couple of tapped holes thru the base for a jig. This will make it less expensive to machine. I'va also asked for a black annodizing quote.

I'll keep everyone posted as progress continues.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I sent a drawing to my machinist today. He's having some challenges with the radius at the top, but I think we'll get it sorted out pretty quickly. I've given him the liberty of putting a couple of tapped holes thru the base for a jig. This will make it less expensive to machine. I'va also asked for a black annodizing quote.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted as progress continues.


thanks for the update. I'm all about function over form. I'm thinking I may buy two so I can use two jacks to raise the car.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I sent a drawing to my machinist today. He's having some challenges with the radius at the top, but I think we'll get it sorted out pretty quickly. I've given him the liberty of putting a couple of tapped holes thru the base for a jig. This will make it less expensive to machine. I'va also asked for a black annodizing quote.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted as progress continues.


Awesome... Thanks for the update. I too would buy two. Black anodized would be cool :thumbup:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Update:

My machinist had a very busy week since coming off of a long holiday. I'll ask for the price towards the end of next week after they've had a chance to catch up. 

There's nothing in the print that I gave them that is particularly difficult. It's just a matter of squeezing it into their schedule. If they just can't be bothered due to a low volume, I know of other machinists in my area that would do it, but for a bit more cash most likely.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Update:
> 
> My machinist had a very busy week since coming off of a long holiday. I'll ask for the price towards the end of next week after they've had a chance to catch up.
> 
> There's nothing in the print that I gave them that is particularly difficult. It's just a matter of squeezing it into their schedule. If they just can't be bothered due to a low volume, I know of other machinists in my area that would do it, but for a bit more cash most likely.


Thanks for the update. :thumbup:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Nothing to report. I just wanted to bump the thread so that folks know I'm still working on this. It's just not a rush for my machinist. I'll send an email today asking for the quote.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Nothing to report. I just wanted to bump the thread so that folks know I'm still working on this. It's just not a rush for my machinist. I'll send an email today asking for the quote.


Thanks for checking in. No pressure but I plan on putting on my summer wheels March 1st...


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

blimey said:


> Thanks for checking in. No pressure but I plan on putting on my summer wheels March 1st...


I plan to do the same. I need this jack pad as badly as everyone else. My summer wheels+tires are resting peacefully in my crawl space, waiting patiently for their day to roll.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Count me in for one of these also please, thanks!!


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in for one as well.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Hockey puck and some deep well sockets are working for now but would love to have a permanent solution


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Only a matter of time, gents. I don't want to piss of my machinist by getting grouchy with him. He may shoot me a very nice "friend" discount.


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

Just logged in (I don't come here very often). I'm certainly not going to make another run, but my costs on these was around $25 a puck (for a run of 20 or 25 I think it was for my second run I made) at Alzar in Ottawa, ON Canada. For all the time that somebody is going to spend wrapping, packing and shipping them, the $15 goes to packaging and a tiny pittance for the guy doing all the leg work. Certainly shipping wa extra an charged individually depending on the location and how quickly the purchaser wanted the puck delivered. It's reached time consuming. Undortunatley I'm not going to make another run of these. Certainly the R8 crowd mostly had their fill and I'm not really too interested in making another batch and potentially sitting on a pile of inventory. From a couple of the TT owners that did buy them from me, I hear nothing but positive feedback, same for all the R8 guys that have them. All the details are on my website. Including a google sketchup file with all the dimensions. 

http://rmicroys.isa-geek.com/photos/AudiR8_JackPad


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Not to worry. I am organizing this batch. If you've been following the thread, you'll know that I already have a machinist working on a quote. I spoke to him today in fact to push this along. I believe I tightened the thum screws a bit, and they know it's a serious opportunity for them.

Be forewarned. I don't expect them to do this for 25 a pad. I have no doubt it will be a bit more. I also don't have time to shop it around to squeeze a few more bucks out of the price and give the order to an unfamiliar machinist. I trust the company, and they do outstanding work.

Yes, I know that shipping and handling will be a pain. The way I will handle it is I will only ship on Saturday, and only those that have paid upfront for the part, shipping materials and shipping costs. 

I"ll also want firm committments before outlaying the cash to make the first batch. 

The goal is for everyone to get their jack pad(s) prior to the spring thaw when we want to swap to our summer setups.

Patience my friends! It's only January 17.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, and if someone wants to make their own, or get their own machinist to make it, I'll be happy to share my files. I created a solidworks version, and can save the print in many different formats.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Dont want to step on anyone's toes but ... Since I'm in Ottawa, perhaps I should approach the original machine shop to see if they're interested in doing another run of these suckers ?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't worry about hurting my feelings. I just want the jack pads for the group. PM me with your email and I'll send you the files.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Don't worry about hurting my feelings. I just want the jack pads for the group. PM me with your email and I'll send you the files.


PM sent. I've called Alzar (outfit who did the original orders) and am awaiting a call back from "the guy who can help me".

In the interim, it would be a good idea to see how many jack pads were talking about (for the time being, lets assume the cost shipped will be under $60.). Roll call ... 

1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

:thumbup: I'm in!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> PM sent. I've called Alzar (outfit who did the original orders) and am awaiting a call back from "the guy who can help me".
> 
> In the interim, it would be a good idea to see how many jack pads were talking about (for the time being, lets assume the cost shipped will be under $60.). Roll call ...
> 
> ...


I want one.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Roll call ... 

1.neonova6 
2.GaBoYnFla 
3.
4.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I'd be in for two


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Roll call ... 

1.neonova6 
2.GaBoYnFla 
3.JohnLZ7W (2)
4.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

1. neonova6 
2. GaBoYnFla 
3. JohnLZ7W (2)
4. Marty


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I'd be in for two


Oh, that's a good point. Two for me as well: a pair, if you will.


----------



## Jetronic (Mar 12, 2002)

*Yes*

two please.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Put me down for 2 depending on price... How much would they be?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Connected with the guy and awaiting an email confirming pricing etc. the one thing I was told is that cost will be much better on 20+ units. Here' what we have without commitments ...

1. neonova6 (2)
2. GaBoYnFla 
3. JohnLZ7W (2)
4. Marty
5. Jetronic (2)
6. Fjork (2)


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Me x2, depending on price + intl shipping.
cbf making my own 
If josh is in for some too, could split the post over the pond.


----------



## deadlywingz (Oct 25, 2011)

put me down for 2


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

I'm in for sure!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

*Awaiting email from MoreGooderTT with specs to ensure we get exactly what we expect.* Also, still waiting on email to confirm pricing. Looks like we're getting there - here's what I've got subject to acceptable pricing: 

1. neonova6 (2)
2. GaBoYnFla 
3. JohnLZ7W (2)
4. Marty
5. Jetronic (2)
6. Fjork (2)
7. MaXius (2)
8. deadlywingz (2)
9. blimey 
10. Bigstu (2)


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

What is everyone doing with 2 of these??


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Depending on price, I'm in for x2 also.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Add me for 2! 

:thumbup:

1. neonova6 (2)
2. GaBoYnFla 
3. JohnLZ7W (2)
4. Marty
5. Jetronic (2)
6. Fjork (2)
7. MaXius (2)
8. deadlywingz (2)
9. blimey 
10. Bigstu (2)
*11. quattive (2)*


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Marty said:


> What is everyone doing with 2 of these??


Two jacks to lift the the entire front, back or side of the car.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

1. neonova6 (2)
2. GaBoYnFla 
3. JohnLZ7W (2)
4. Marty
5. Jetronic (2)
6. Fjork (2)
7. MaXius (2)
8. deadlywingz (2)
9. blimey 
10. Bigstu (2)
11. quattive (2) 
12. as350 (2)


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

quattive said:


> Two jacks to lift the the entire front, back or side of the car.


Exactly, Short wheelbase and stiff suspension with limited travel means that lifting one corner at a time leaves you with only one tire on the ground pretty quickly. Much easier to get the car in the air, and safer too, if you use two jacks and lift both sides at the same time.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Exactly, Short wheelbase and stiff suspension with limited travel means that lifting one corner at a time leaves you with only one tire on the ground pretty quickly. Much easier to get the car in the air, and safer too, if you use two jacks and lift both sides at the same time.


You guys are hardcore! I suppose having 2 would also let you use one of the other jack points for a jackstand while jacking up from another point. Okay, count me in for another one. 

1. neonova6 (2)
2. GaBoYnFla 
3. JohnLZ7W (2)
4. Marty (2)
5. Jetronic (2)
6. Fjork (2)
7. MaXius (2)
8. deadlywingz (2)
9. blimey 
10. Bigstu (2)
11. quattive (2) 
12. as350 (2)


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

2 for me as well, any chance he can change the R8 to TT?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> 2 for me as well, any chance he can change the R8 to TT?


No R8 etching this time around. I'll ask about cost of etching and will advise all.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

1. neonova6 (2)
2. GaBoYnFla 
3. JohnLZ7W (2)
4. Marty (2)
5. Jetronic (2)
6. Fjork (2)
7. MaXius (2)
8. deadlywingz (2)
9. blimey 
10. Bigstu (2)
11. quattive (2) 
12. as350 (2)
13. GErmancarman (2)


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

Stevelev said:


> ... it would be a good idea to see how many jack pads were talking about (for the time being, lets assume the cost shipped will be under $60.). Roll call ...


At $60 shipped, each, I will take two.
At $45 shipped, each, I will take three.
At $40 or less, I will take four.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

In for one.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll take four. Regardless of price.

- Jeremy -


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I received the quote from my machinist. He's way, way off from what folks expect to pay.
$155.00 each. 

He proposed a two piece construction that would be a plate with a bolted on boss. Technically it would be fine, but at $89.00 each it's not much of a cheaper proposal. It's not that these are terrible investments even at that price, but given that the originals were only $25, it does make it a bit exorbitant.

My apologies to Stevelev. I forgot to email the documents yesterday. I'll get it done today I promise.


Oh, and this might go without saying, but *I'm definitely in for two as well*.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

One more thing I forgot to mention:
I took my digital calipers and measured the jack point on my 2012 TT, and took a variety of sockets to confirm the redius of the boss at the top. Length of the boss as originally designed looks is perfect. According to the google sketchup model I received, that would leave just a fraction of an inch of clearance side to side, which is just fine.

To my best determination, the cup of the jack point on the car is actually designed at a 15mm radius. The model I received is at a 9/16" radius. Bpth of thoese are rare machining bits to source in the US as it turns out. My machinist was going to use a 1/2" radius bit, and leave a little flat strip in the middle which would have been perfectly fine. Those are little details, but I mention this because I want folks to be assured that these jack pads will indeed fit as originally designed and shown in the pics early in this thread. 

I'll just say it simply: The original design has been fully vetted, and confirmed for even the newest TT. Audi has not changed the jack point design at all.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Thx MGTT ! Updated numbers looking great ...

1. neonova6 (2)
2. GaBoYnFla 
3. JohnLZ7W (2)
4. Marty (2)
5. Jetronic (2)
6. Fjork (2)
7. MaXius (2)
8. deadlywingz (2)
9. blimey 
10. Bigstu (2)
11. quattive (2) 
12. as350 (2)
13. Germancarman (2)
14. 32vsc (2)
15. Mageus 
16. Jeremy (4)
17. MoreGooderTT (2)


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Just wanted to confirm price on each?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

nj_v-dub said:


> Just wanted to confirm price on each?


Still awaiting confirmation. I'm hopeful that costs will be similar to the initial run but will ultimately be determined by number of confirmed buyers. Once I receive confirmed pricing, I'll post this up along with estimated shipping costs. Bear in mind that I'm in Canada so shipping south to the US will more than what within the US would be. For international shipping (other than to the US), I'll have to deal with those on a one off basis.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Here's an update:

1) Assuming we have more than 15 produced (and paid for!), cost will be under $30. each 
2) Turnaround time will be 2-3 weeks which should work out fine for receipt prior to March 1st
3) Etching can be done for $2. extra per pad BUT a high res vector image file must be provided. I'll revisit this ONLY if someone wants this AND can provide the file.

Once I figure out the shipping details (hopefully by end of day), I'll provide final purchase details. 

Cheers !


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

Excellent! I'm in for 2. Are you going to use PayPal for payment?


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Stevelev said:


> Here's an update:
> 
> 1) Assuming we have more than 15 produced (and paid for!), cost will be under $30. each
> 2) Turnaround time will be 2-3 weeks which should work out fine for receipt prior to March 1st
> ...


I can provide a vector file if you need it.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

quattive said:


> I can provide a vector file if you need it.


:thumbup: Count me in for the etching! Could you post a pic of the design when finalized?


----------



## Va_TTer (Dec 27, 2011)

Probably a silly question, but what's the diameter of the disc that will be seated on the jack? I don't know if such things are standardized, but I use a tiny floor jack and want to make sure it's going to mate up correctly before I say I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Stevelev said:


> Still awaiting confirmation. I'm hopeful that costs will be similar to the initial run but will ultimately be determined by number of confirmed buyers. Once I receive confirmed pricing, I'll post this up along with estimated shipping costs. Bear in mind that I'm in Canada so shipping south to the US will more than what within the US would be. For international shipping (other than to the US), I'll have to deal with those on a one off basis.




Assuming price is in the $30 area, I'm in for 4. Count on that.


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

RS etching looks great, lets do it.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

The size of the jack pad is approx. 3 inches round so it should fit in pretty well any jack. I plan to use Paypal for this deal and once all is firmed up I'll provide final details.

Costs:

I'm gonna peg the cost at $30. each at this point assuming we'll hit 25. This puts a few bucks in my jeans to help rationalize the expected PITA shipping hassles ...

Shipping:

I was able to obtain info on shipping to the US and it aint pretty due to being north of the 49th ! Assuming I purchase padded envelopes and send via Canada Post (most convenient for me), the cost with insurance but no tracking is approx $20. per pad. Although there appears to be virtually no savings in shipping cost for 2 pads, the shipping time would be reduced and would include tracking. 

Although the online cost to ship one pad to the US is a couple bucks more with Fedex compared to Canada Post, it appears to be the best bet due to shipping time being greatly reduced (4 business days) and tracking is included. Fedex shipping to say, Florida for 2 pads seems to be a far better deal at $25. This is before any costs for packaging. I'll firm this up tomorrow.

Etching:

Assuming a vector file will be provided, the add'l cost would be $2 per pad and must be for all pads. Seems I'm in a position to make a unilateral decision on what, if anything is laser etched but will first try doing this by vote. How about someone set up a vote thread and we'll see where it takes us?


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

I'm reading that the total for a pad will be @ $55?(fed ex to Ohio) When you are ready I can prepay to help move things along.

etching is no biggie with me but I can go with the group.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Stevelev,
I emailed the files. Did you receive them?

Thanks,
MGTT


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Va_TTer said:


> Probably a silly question, but what's the diameter of the disc that will be seated on the jack? I don't know if such things are standardized, but I use a tiny floor jack and want to make sure it's going to mate up correctly before I say I'm in. Thanks.


4 inches in diameter.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I would think the TT emblem would make all of us Happy if you can only do one, it is the only one that fits all of our needs.

I would take the etching, $2 is worth it to me. If majority does not that is fine also.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Stevelev,
> I emailed the files. Did you receive them?
> 
> Thanks,
> MGTT


Nope, didn't receive anything but likely won't need the info since we're doing the same run. Try sending to stevelev77 at gmail please and thanks !



MoreGooderTT said:


> 4 inches in diameter.


^ There ya go !


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I received the quote from my machinist. He's way, way off from what folks expect to pay.
> $155.00 each.
> 
> He proposed a two piece construction that would be a plate with a bolted on boss. Technically it would be fine, but at $89.00 each it's not much of a cheaper proposal. It's not that these are terrible investments even at that price, but given that the originals were only $25, it does make it a bit exorbitant.
> ...


Thanks for all the work on getting these quoted, but damn are they gouging on the price! They should be able to cut this simple shape on a 3-axis CNC, and just line a bunch of material up and hit go. With over 30 units being made, the set-up cost should amortize nicely.

You'll have to give your buddy at the shop a bit of a hard time for that.


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

Stevelev said:


> I'm gonna peg the cost at $30. each ...
> ... Fedex shipping to say, Florida for 2 pads seems to be a far better deal at $25.


Assuming that prospective pricing turns into real pricing, I will take four. If etching happens you can count me in for that too.



> This puts a few bucks in my jeans to help rationalize the expected PITA shipping hassles ...


Anybody that complains about you getting to keep a few bucks can ki$$ your butt. (I've done something like what you are doing for another marque. It's a lot of time and hassle and making at least enough for a good dinner goes a long way toward not making you hate doing it.)


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Anybody that complains about you getting to keep a few bucks can ki$$ your butt. (I've done something like what you are doing for another marque. It's a lot of time and hassle and making at least enough for a good dinner goes a long way toward not making you hate doing it.)[/QUOTE]

Agreed, you should at minimum get yours for free and then some. The least we can do for you being generous enough to do this.


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Stevelev said:


> The size of the jack pad is approx. 3 inches round so it should fit in pretty well any jack. I plan to use Paypal for this deal and once all is firmed up I'll provide final details.
> 
> Costs:
> 
> ...



Please add me to list of buyers.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Steve,
What format do you want the vector file? EPS? AI?
Let me know and I'll email them to you.
D>


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Thx for the vote of confidence guys.

As far as format of vector file I have no idea but will ask. Since only 2 have said anything about specific etching and nobody has started a poll, it may be bit early for providing files.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'll take two at the $30ish price, don't care about etching.


----------



## Sloop (Apr 27, 2010)

*I'm in . . . . .*

I'll take two if they are


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Etching Poll added:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5558987-Jack-Pad-Etching-Poll


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

ok, I'm no longer going to bother keeping track of who is in on this. I'll firm up the shipping part of this deal today and then report back ...



quattive said:


> Etching Poll added:
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5558987-Jack-Pad-Etching-Poll


Awesome, thanks ! :thumbup:

On a related note, my car was on a hoist yesterday and hockey pucks were used to ensure lots of clearance for the sideskirts. I was very surprised to see the pucks being compressed from the car weight !


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Come on guys the poll reflects a tight "race" but only 6 votes. :banghead:


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I'll just say it simply: The original design has been fully vetted, and confirmed for even the newest TT. Audi has not changed the jack point design at all.


If you'd talking about mine, yes. The design was made by making a clay prototype first complete fitment. It's been tested by many R8 owners who are pretty picky about lifting their cars as we only have on jack point right in he middle of the car. 



Stevelev said:


> The size of the jack pad is approx. 3 inches round so it should fit in pretty well any jack. I plan to use Paypal for this deal and once all is firmed up I'll provide final details.


My original design was a 4" base as most guys had low profile racing jack that the adapter fit perfectly in to. Some guys has 3" cups and they said it worked okay. The original design would work with a 3" base as well because the diagonal measurement of the base of the 'nub' that goes in to the jack point is almost exaclty 3" (measured from the one I have in my hand. 

Another thing about the etching on the bottom. It gets beat up really fast. If you want it to stay looking reasonable, I suggest that one can put a layer of Lamin-x or clear shield on the bottom. Or buy two. One as your fancy desk paperweight and the other for the garage toolbox. I know a number of R8 guys did that. 

Looks like you guys have a good list of people to make another run. Fwiw. I charged 40$ each which covered the manufacturing, bubble wrap, boxes (which aren't cheap for little 6x6" boxes). Then I charged each person their shipping individually giving each their choice of various levels of Canada post service. As long as the shipping weight was over 1lb or something like that I was able to ship via 'expidited parcel' which we found to be reasonable and had a tracking number. 

The one thing abou shipping by Canada post, this is directed to the guy running this batch out of Ottawa. Is that if you use the online method to generate your shipping labels, you cant use a 6x6" box as the label will have to wrap around the edges. Canada post will not accept them like that. I suggest you find a box size that lets you stick the label totally flat on the box.

My first two batches I had made had people receive them around the globe. With no issues from Canada post. Some were shipped international surface even and everybody got their stuff.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks for the add'l info RaceJetta ! Perhaps it makes sense to have no etching and be done with it? 

I did a little more digging on shipping. It appears wrapping in bubble wrap and shipping in a Purolater plastic envelope provides the least cost route for those buying 2 pads, includes insurance as well as tracking and should take less than week. I'll give this until Monday afternoon to see how the vote goes and then will finalize this once and for all.

Have a good weekend all !


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

I think a Purolator envelope sounds like a pretty good idea with a pile of bubblewrap. Boxes were tedious. I know I shipped about 35 of these thing. Seriously, you are in for a lot of work to ship these out. Your time costs money too. Nobody complained when I charged 40$ + shipping each. 

One other thing about the etching. You don't own the copyright to the Audi logos. Something to be aware of, I was fully aware of that when I made mine and took the risk, knowing it was very small volume. But definitely if you go bigger you need the rights to put those on when selling them. Audi is probably one of those companies that would take infringement not lightly.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Quick question for those ordering 4, I am assuming this is to put the entire car on jacks. My question is how would you jack up the car and place the stand under this area with the pad if your using the pad to lift the car? Is there another place you can lift the car?

Just curious

Thank you


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Is there another place you can lift the car?


Yeah if you look underneath...

For the rear, there's a flat area underside just in front of the rear tyre, it has a couple of grooves and a threaded hole there too.

For the front - just behind the front wheel, in from the side about 20cm, there's another flat area.

Both these points are where i've lifted the car up on the workshop hoist numerous times, and probably the same spots Audi use as well.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

MaXius said:


> Yeah if you look underneath...
> 
> For the rear, there's a flat area underside just in front of the rear tyre, it has a couple of grooves and a threaded hole there too.
> 
> ...


Any pics of these areas?


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

My original design was a 4" base as most guys had low profile racing jack that the adapter fit perfectly in to. Some guys has 3" cups and they said it worked okay. The original design would work with a 3" base as well because the diagonal measurement of the base of the 'nub' that goes in to the jack point is almost exaclty 3" (measured from the one I have in my hand). 

I hate to do this at this point, but have there been any thought on this? I know my jack pad is just under 3 1/2 inches so a 4" would not be on the pad, it would be on the metal. Just my 2 cents, I would rather have a 3".

Anyone else measure their jack pad?????


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Can someone recommend a jack that would work with the jack pad? I'm sure there are some high dollar ones out there that are meant for daily use. Mine will be used to change winter/summer setups.

And, I'm glad someone pointed out that there's a 3" version floating around! I had no idea. I don't understand how a 4" dia jack pad can work for a jack that uses a 3" pad.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Mine is 4"


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

The center rubber portion of mine is 3.25", and the outer diameter of the metal support disc is 4".


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Marty said:


> The center rubber portion of mine is 3.25", and the outer diameter of the metal support disc is 4".


Same here, but I would think we would want it on the rubber pad, not the metal, it would slip to easy in My opinion.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Stevelev,
I emailed the files to the second email addy you PM'd me.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Stevelev,
> I emailed the files to the second email addy you PM'd me.


Got it thx.


----------



## MGuruX (Dec 28, 2011)

*I'm in...*

Live in Milton, Ontario...I'll take two...

MGuruX


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Mine is 4" but a 3" jackpad would work just fine. One thing to note is that you'll definitely need a low profile jack to lift the RS. It's much lower than I anticipated. I have access to a shop with 7 lifts, and the lift that I normally use was too tall. Luckily, they have two that are low profile.

Anyway, I bought a jack like these on Ebay for like $90 or something. They're inexpensive but they're actually pretty nice. I don't think you need to spend $300 on a jack:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...luminum+racing+jack&_sacat=See-All-Categories

- Jeremy -


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

I have an OTC 1532 aluminum "racing" jack. It was pricey (about $250) but from everything I've read it is the best (and has a lifetime warranty). That's it holding up my orange TTS in the first page of this thread.

The pad diameter (I have one of the original "R8" versions) is very slightly too large for this jack's saddle. It works but it would be better if it were about 1/4 to 1/2" smaller. I may get mine trimmed down at some point, but as is I just have to get things aligned properly and it is fine.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I'd vote to drop the jack pad diameter down to 3" (or whatever the limit is to the size of the raised section that mates with the TT underbody). I don't see a downside, as 3" will work both with smaller and larger jacks.


----------



## kozani (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd like to order one too. What do I have to do?


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Marty said:


> I'd vote to drop the jack pad diameter down to 3" (or whatever the limit is to the size of the raised section that mates with the TT underbody). I don't see a downside, as 3" will work both with smaller and larger jacks.


Agreed, that is what I was thinking, shouldn't change cost as it would actually be using less material.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Marty said:


> I'd vote to drop the jack pad diameter down to 3" (or whatever the limit is to the size of the raised section that mates with the TT underbody). I don't see a downside, as 3" will work both with smaller and larger jacks.


I've sent an email asking what impact this will have on design as well as costs. I hope to report back with all details incl final costs and how to order by end of day tomorrow. Frankly, I'm leaning towards no etching ...


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Stevelev said:


> Frankly, I'm leaning towards no etching ...


Yeh.. If you want a logo, stick one on yourself later, it'll scratch up the same


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Stevelev said:


> I've sent an email asking what impact this will have on design as well as costs. I hope to report back with all details incl final costs and how to order by end of day tomorrow. Frankly, I'm leaning towards no etching ...


Yeah, etching seems a little excessive.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Stevelev said:


> I've sent an email asking what impact this will have on design as well as costs. I hope to report back with all details incl final costs and how to order by end of day tomorrow. Frankly, I'm leaning towards no etching ...


Based on the feedback that the etching just gets all scratched up I am OK with none as well.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Mine is 4" but a 3" jackpad would work just fine. One thing to note is that you'll definitely need a low profile jack to lift the RS. It's much lower than I anticipated. I have access to a shop with 7 lifts, and the lift that I normally use was too tall. Luckily, they have two that are low profile.
> 
> Anyway, I bought a jack like these on Ebay for like $90 or something. They're inexpensive but they're actually pretty nice. I don't think you need to spend $300 on a jack:
> 
> ...


Can you find the specific one you have, and also, if you have time, measure what diameter jack pad it's designed to use please? I'd rather get my jack now than wait until I need it.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

My votes:

- I have no problem with a 3" base
- I don't need etching

I got an aluminum low profile jack from Costco.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Stevelev said:


> Frankly, I'm leaning towards no etching ...


Me too. :thumbup:


----------



## TTrevoRS (Jan 8, 2012)

*I'll take one.*

I'm near Toronto.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

TTrevoRS said:


> I'm near Toronto.


 Nice to see another Trevor here. And also with a Suzuka RS; what are the odds???  

I'm fine without the etching, and ok with a 3" base.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Can you find the specific one you have, and also, if you have time, measure what diameter jack pad it's designed to use please? I'd rather get my jack now than wait until I need it.


 This is the actual one I bought. Liftmaster TT6913. As you can see, I bought it on German Ebay so I don't know if you can get it in the States. Either way, they all look identical and I'm pretty sure they're just all made in China by the same company and then sold by different importers at different prices. I'm pretty sure the $300 jacks are the same as the $100 jacks. 

Either way, this one is TÜV approved which is a very rigorous German safety certification process. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120800967161&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1123 

- Jeremy -


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> This is the actual one I bought. Liftmaster TT6913. As you can see, I bought it on German Ebay so I don't know if you can get it in the States. Either way, they all look identical and I'm pretty sure they're just all made in China by the same company and then sold by different importers at different prices. I'm pretty sure the $300 jacks are the same as the $100 jacks.
> 
> Either way, this one is TÜV approved which is a very rigorous German safety certification process.
> 
> ...


 Nice! Thank you Jeremy. 
I'll be shopping for one this weekend, both in stores and online.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

No response yet with respect to reducing the diameter but I'll follow up tomorrow. I wanted to get this going since I'll be out of town for good chunk of this week and assume all wish to proceed whether it be the original and proven 4" size or a slightly smaller diameter. Sorry guys but no etching this time around. 

Price per jack pad: $35. 

Shipping: $25. for 1 pad and $30. for 2 pads (tracking and insurance included) 

Paypal Payment to [email protected] 

For those requiring shipments outside of North America, *email* me with your complete address and number of pads desired prior to payment so I can work out specific shipping costs. 

*Payment deadline: Sunday, January 29th.* This allows adequate time for payment and more importantly having the pads produced, shipped and received prior to March 1st. 

A minimum pre-paid order of 25 jack pads will be required and sorry, no refunds once I place the order. 

Examples for mathematically challenged: 

1 pad - $60. incl shipping 
2 pads- $100. incl. shipping


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Stevelev said:


> No response yet with respect to reducing the diameter but I'll follow up tomorrow. I wanted to get this going since I'll be out of town for good chunk of this week and assume all wish to proceed whether it be the original and proven 4" size or a slightly smaller diameter. Sorry guys but no etching this time around.
> 
> Price per jack pad: $35.
> 
> ...


 payment for one sent! Thanks,Hal


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Stevelev said:


> No response yet with respect to reducing the diameter but I'll follow up tomorrow. I wanted to get this going since I'll be out of town for good chunk of this week and assume all wish to proceed whether it be the original and proven 4" size or a slightly smaller diameter. Sorry guys but no etching this time around.
> 
> Price per jack pad: $35.
> 
> ...


 I just sent payment for 2, prefer smaller diameter if possible, if not I will work with the 4" 

Thank you again for doing this for all of us, greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Payment sent.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Payment sent for qty 2. 
THANK YOU! You're a real hero to us.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Steve, as per our email exchange, I sent you money for 2. Andy T


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Here's who we have so far. Sorry if the names don't match your screen names ... 

Blimey 
GaBoYnFla 
GermanCarman	(two) 
Mageus 
Brad (two) 
as350 (two) 
mechee (two) 
johnlz7w	(two) 
John (four) 

Please email me (stevelev77 at gmail), if there are any errors.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Stevelev said:


> Here's who we have so far. Sorry if the names don't match your screen names ...
> 
> Blimey
> GaBoYnFla
> ...


 I think you mean Jeremy (four)  

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I decided to go with just one. Payment sent. Thanks Steve for doing this.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

- Jeremy - said:


> I think you mean Jeremy (four)


 My apologies ! You'd think I'd be able to avoid screwing up the one with the largest number (not to mention the most generous, thank you !) 

We're at 19 so 6 to go ... 

Blimey 
GaBoYnFla 
GermanCarman (two) 
Mageus 
Brad (two) 
as350 (two) 
mechee (two) 
johnlz7w (two) 
Jeremy (four) 
A.Ridge 
mtbscoTT 

BTW, if anyone needs me to hold off shipping until some date in the future, no problem provided payment is made by this Sunday's deadline - PLEASE put the specific date in the comments when sending Paypal Thx !


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

Order placed for two. Thanks Steve!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

We're almost there (2 to go) 

Blimey 
GaBoYnFla 
GermanCarman (two) 
Mageus 
Brad (two) 
as350 (two) 
mechee (two) 
johnlz7w (two) 
Jeremy (four) 
A.Ridge 
mtbscoTT 
TopCarbon (two) 
Jetronic (two)


----------



## JRockFTW (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll take one...


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm still down for two


----------



## JRockFTW (Aug 11, 2011)

Boom...money sent


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

JRockFTW said:


> Boom...money sent


 Please note that payment must be rec'd by the deadline to be included in this order. It appears that yours may not be deposited into my Paypal account until as late as Jan 31st. 



neonova6 said:


> I'm still down for two


 Great but payment not yet rec'd


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Payment sent! 
Thanks again!


----------



## kozani (Dec 28, 2006)

Payment sent for one. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

We've hit the minimum so its a go ! *Just a reminder that the deadline to get in on this is this Sunday (Jan 29).* For those who havent yet paid, please do so no later than that date as I plan to place the order the following morning. 

Blimey 
GaBoYnFla 
GermanCarman (two) 
Mageus 
Brad (two) 
as350 (two) 
mechee (two) 
johnlz7w (two) 
Jeremy (four) 
A.Ridge 
mtbscoTT 
TopCarbon (two) 
Jetronic (two) 
Trevor (2) 
Thomas


----------



## TTrevoRS (Jan 8, 2012)

*Payment sent for one.*

Thanks for all the work you have done on this.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Tomorrow is another day but here's my final update for the day: 

Blimey 
GaBoYnFla 
GermanCarman (two) 
Mageus 
Brad (two) 
as350 (two) 
mechee (two) 
johnlz7w (two) 
Jeremy (four) 
A.Ridge 
mtbscoTT 
TopCarbon (two) 
Jetronic (two) 
Trevor (2) 
Thomas 
Maxius (2)


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

You forgot me. I paid for two. Thanks!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> You forgot me. I paid for two. Thanks!


 Oh wait.... You're using real names. Nevermind!


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Stevelev said:


> We've hit the minimum so its a go !


 Sweet! Thanks a million for stepping up and getting this done. I have a feeling there will be people who see this and will be sorry they missed out


----------



## kozani (Dec 28, 2006)

I changed my mind now. I want two instead of just one. I will send you the difference immediately. Thanks!


----------



## deadlywingz (Oct 25, 2011)

i still want two just give me till friday bc i dont get paid until friday


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

Stevelev said:


> No response yet with respect to reducing the diameter but I'll follow up tomorrow. I wanted to get this going since I'll be out of town for good chunk of this week and assume all wish to proceed whether it be the original and proven 4" size or a slightly smaller diameter. Sorry guys but no etching this time around.
> 
> Price per jack pad: $35.
> 
> ...


 Payment sent for one. Thank you.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm using the names I have from Paypal which, in some cases, may not match your screen names. Also only those whose payments have cleared are confirmed: 

Blimey 
GaBoYnFla 
GermanCarman (two) 
Mageus 
Brad (two) 
as350 (two) 
mechee (two) 
johnlz7w (two) 
Jeremy (four) 
A.Ridge 
mtbscoTT 
TopCarbon (two) 
Jetronic (two) 
Trevor (two) 
Thomas (two) 
Maxius (two) 
Shoemakerm


----------



## JRockFTW (Aug 11, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> Please note that payment must be rec'd by the deadline to be included in this order. It appears that yours may not be deposited into my Paypal account until as late as Jan 31st.


 What is your course of action should the funds not clear until after the deadline? Am I going to get a full refund? Thanks.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

JRockFTW said:


> What is your course of action should the funds not clear until after the deadline? Am I going to get a full refund? Thanks.


 Got you covered man. I'll assume your payment will proceed and will include you in the order. :beer: 

edit: if payment doesnt go through then I'll have an extra jack pad and no refund will need to be provided. :thumbup:


----------



## JRockFTW (Aug 11, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> Got you covered man. I'll assume your payment will proceed and will include you in the order. :beer:
> 
> edit: if payment doesnt go through then I'll have an extra jack pad and no refund will need to be provided. :thumbup:


 I know it will go through. It may post as early as the 27th. 

Much appreciated! Thanks Steve.


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

Payment sent for 1. Please check your IM for info.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Some bad news for those who dont get off their butts and get in on this deal ! 

*The maximum number of units on this deal will be limited to 50 (unchanged deadline of Sunday, Jan 29th) * 

Although there will be an opportunity to purchase these in the future, the cost will likely increase substantially. 

I've got the size of the jack pad down to approx a 3" diameter (1.5" tall) 

We've got 33 units spoken for so far: 

Blimey 
GaBoYnFla 
GermanCarman (two) 
Mageus 
Brad (two) 
as350 (two) 
mechee (two) 
johnlz7w (two) 
Jeremy (four) 
A.Ridge 
mtbscoTT 
TopCarbon (two) 
Jetronic (two) 
Trevor (two) 
Thomas (two) 
Maxius (two) 
Shoemakerm 
LTMafia 

Here's a drawing of the pad with the new 3" diameter


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Stevelev said:


> Some bad news for those who dont get off their butts and get in on this deal !
> 
> *The maximum number of units on this deal will be limited to 50 (unchanged deadline of Sunday, Feb 29th) *
> 
> ...


 Is the deadline January 29th (as mentioned earlier), or February 29?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Marty said:


> Is the deadline January 29th (as mentioned earlier), or February 29?


 My bad ... It is this coming Sunday, January 29th. Sorry about that !


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

We're at 37 

Blimey 
GaBoYnFla 
GermanCarman (two) 
Mageus 
Brad (two) 
as350 (two) 
mechee (two) 
johnlz7w (two) 
Jeremy (four) 
A.Ridge 
mtbscoTT 
TopCarbon (two) 
Jetronic (two) 
Trevor (two) 
Thomas (two) 
Maxius (two) 
Shoemakerm 
LTMafia 
B. Kelley (two) 
eweu (two)


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Thank you again!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad it went down to 3", will work out PERFECT


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

TunaTT said:


> Payment sent for one. Thank you.


 

Just sent you money for 2. 

Thanks,
Jaime


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Stevelev said:


> No response yet with respect to reducing the diameter but I'll follow up tomorrow. I wanted to get this going since I'll be out of town for good chunk of this week and assume all wish to proceed whether it be the original and proven 4" size or a slightly smaller diameter. Sorry guys but no etching this time around.
> 
> Price per jack pad: $35.
> 
> ...


 

Just sent money for 2.

Thanks,
Jaime


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks like we're at 47 

Blimey 
GaBoYnFla 
GermanCarman (two) 
Mageus 
Brad (two) 
as350 (two) 
mechee (two) 
johnlz7w (two) 
Jeremy (four) 
A.Ridge 
mtbscoTT 
TopCarbon (two) 
Jetronic (two) 
Trevor (two) 
Thomas (two) 
T. Lewis 
Maxius (two) 
Shoemakerm 
LTMafia 
B. Kelley (two) 
eweu (two) 
Baer356 (two) 
J. Luna (two) 
32vSC (four) 
deadlywingz (two)


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

Stevelev said:


> 32vSC (four)


 :thumbup: 

Thanks for bringing this together.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Stevelev said:


> Here's a drawing of the pad with the new 3" diameter


 Looks like the machine shop is going to need to do a little clean-up in the solid model for where the socket extension meets (and overhangs) the base at the corners. 

This should be a super easy part to machine (all 3-axis, potentially a single tool, and no part flip required).


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Marty said:


> Looks like the machine shop is going to need to do a little clean-up in the solid model for where the socket extension meets (and overhangs) the base at the corners.
> 
> This should be a super easy part to machine (all 3-axis, potentially a single tool, and no part flip required).


 Machine shops do not clean up files. They just machine what file is sent to them and charge accordinly  
The isometric view in Solidworks makes it look like there is an overhang but the fillet just represents how the deburred part looks. When viewed from the top the optical illusion goes away. Have no fear , this is not our first rodeo  

:thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Issam Abed said:


> Machine shops do not clean up files. They just machine what file is sent to them and charge accordinly
> The isometric view in Solidworks makes it look like there is an overhang but the fillet just represents how the deburred part looks. When viewed from the top the optical illusion goes away. Have no fear , this is not our first rodeo
> 
> :thumbup:


 Why aren't the edges of the semi-circle stepped section shown with a similar chamfer / fillet if it's an intentional "deburred edge" model?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Marty said:


> Why aren't the edges of the semi-circle stepped section shown with a similar chamfer / fillet if it's an intentional "deburred edge" model?


 I think you are over analysing this. The image represents a model for illustration purposes not the actual file the machine shop is supplied. I included and enhanced the deburred edges for you in this photo. If you have any other questions about the machining process feel free to send me a PM and we can discuss it there.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Issam Abed said:


> I think you are over analysing this. The image represents a model for illustration purposes not the actual file the machine shop is supplied. I included and enhanced the deburred edges for you in this photo. If you have any other questions about the machining process feel free to send me a PM and we can discuss it there.


 No worries, I was just being annoying. I'm sure you created an MCO for the simple part that didn't include any of the chamfers in CAD (just the edge deburring specs).


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Only 3 to go ! 

Blimey 
GaBoYnFla 
GermanCarman (two) 
Mageus 
Brad (two) 
as350 (two) 
mechee (two) 
johnlz7w (two) 
Jeremy (four) 
A.Ridge 
mtbscoTT 
TopCarbon (two) 
Jetronic (two) 
Trevor (two) 
Thomas (two) 
Trevor L 
Maxius (two) 
Shoemakerm 
JRockFTW 
LTMafia 
B. Kelley (two) 
eweu (two) 
Baer356 (two) 
J. Luna (two) 
32vSC (four) 
deadlywingz (two)


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll take two, payment sent


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Room for one more order ! 

Blimey 
GaBoYnFla 
GermanCarman (two) 
Mageus 
Brad (two) 
as350 (two) 
mechee (two) 
johnlz7w (two) 
Jeremy (four) 
A.Ridge 
mtbscoTT 
TopCarbon (two) 
Jetronic (two) 
Trevor (two) 
Thomas (two) 
Trevor L 
Maxius (two) 
Shoemakerm 
JRockFTW 
LTMafia 
B. Kelley (two) 
eweu (two) 
Baer356 (two) 
J. Luna (two) 
32vSC (four) 
deadlywingz (two) 
conneem-tt (two)


----------



## alberttien (Apr 22, 2003)

Put me in for one. What do I need to do to get it?


----------



## alberttien (Apr 22, 2003)

Money sent Steve!!!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

We're there ! Anyone who wants one of these babies, PM me and I'll see what I can do to hook you up ... 

I'll post up here once the units are ready to be shipped (expect it to be 2-3 weeks). Here's the final list of those who got in on this: 

Blimey 
GaBoYnFla 
GermanCarman (two) 
Mageus 
Brad (two) 
as350 (two) 
mechee (two) 
johnlz7w (two) 
Jeremy (four) 
A.Ridge 
mtbscoTT 
TopCarbon (two) 
Jetronic (two) 
Trevor (two) 
Thomas (two) 
Trevor L 
Maxius (two) 
Shoemakerm 
JRockFTW 
LTMafia 
B. Kelley (two) 
eweu (two) 
Baer356 (two) 
J. Luna (two) 
32vSC (four) 
deadlywingz (two) 
conneem-tt (two) 
alberttien


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey all, 

Some good news ... INA Engineering Inc. has arranged for add'l jack pads to made available for those who didnt get in on this. A new thread will be set up for this purpose so keep your eyes peeled for it. 

Also, although the jack pads have now been ordered, INA will be handling the shipping for these 50 jack pads and will provide an update on the production/ shipping status in due course. 

Cheers ! 

Steve


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Outstand! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Baer356 (Jan 25, 2012)

Steve, 
Really great of you to do this for everyone --thanks again! 

Baer


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Baer356 said:


> Steve,
> Really great of you to do this for everyone --thanks again!
> 
> Baer


 No problem - I do believe in giving back to this forum (I've benefitted from the wealth of information provided by many of those involved in this deal !) 

Oh, and for the record, I'm not even getting one of these !


----------



## rc031182 (Nov 18, 2010)

I want in, so when will the next order start?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

rc031182 said:


> I want in, so when will the next order start?


 I've been authorized to accept your payment for your order (same Paypal as shown earlier in this thread). 

Assuming you're in the US, the price for 1 puck will be $75. shipped and the price for 2 will be $135. 

edit: Forgot to mention that a extras are being made to accommodate this 2nd run so they will be available to be shipped at the same time as the 1st run (approx 2-3 weeks)


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Stevelev said:


> I've been authorized to accept your payment for your order (same Paypal as shown earlier in this thread).
> 
> Assuming you're in the US, the price for 1 puck will be *$75*. shipped and the price for 2 will be $135.
> 
> edit: Forgot to mention that a extras are being made to accommodate this 2nd run so they will be available to be shipped at the same time as the 1st run (approx 2-3 weeks)


 Prices going up by 35% for the pair??


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Marty said:


> Prices going up by 35% for the pair??


 inflation  

Hello Everyone, 
Terribly sorry for the late response in this thread as Steve was doing a good job with facilitating this without our input. 
We will be machining 125 pieces of which 25 will become available (if you want more now is the time to speak). 50 pieces have been committed by an exotic performance shop and 50 pieces committed by members of Fourtitude/VWVortex through Steve. 

I am going to state the obvious. 


At the $60 shipped price for one and $100 shipped price for 2 no one is making any $$$ . In fact unless the package is going regular post , the shipping quoted by Steve needs a little bit of tweaking. Steve did this to help members of the community out and he should be applauded for it. 

In order for this to continue , an advertiser needs to be involved (simple rules of VWVortex). We have no problems doing up the design as it takes all of 5 mins to draw up and we work closely with the machine shop doing the work so the pricing was done as low as we possibly could without offending anyone. 

 

A thread is not going to be created until we have the pieces in hand with product description , pricing and shipping options but pricing is as follows: 


$75 shipped - Fedex Ground to lower 48 & Canada (Taxes included) 

$135 shipped - Fedex Ground to lower 48 & Canada (Taxes included) 

175 shipped - Fedex Ground to lower 48 & Canada (Taxes included) 

send an email as we assume this will be going outside of North America. 

 

This is the original list: 


Blimey 

GaBoYnFla 

GermanCarman [2] 

Mageus 

Brad [2] 

as350 [2] 

mechee [2] 

johnlz7w [2] 

Jeremy [4] 

A.Ridge 

mtbscoTT 

TopCarbon [2] 

Jetronic [2] 

Trevor [2] 

Thomas [2] 

Trevor L 

Maxius [2] 

Shoemakerm 

JRockFTW 

LTMafia 

B. Kelley [2] 

eweu [2] 

Baer356 [2] 

J. Luna [2] 

32vSC [4] 

deadlywingz [2] 

conneem-tt [2] 

alberttien 

 
Counter == 50 

If you want one of the 25 pieces then jump on this list below (state the quantity you want with [ quantity] when you reply. 




FIRST 

 

Thank You 
INA Engineering Inc.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

^ What he said ! 



Marty said:


> Prices going up by 35% for the pair??





Stevelev said:


> ... Although there will be an opportunity to purchase these in the future, *the cost will likely increase substantially.*


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

If you want one of the 25 pieces then jump on this list below (state the quantity you want with [ quantity] when you reply). 



bigstu [2] 

 

 

Counter = 2


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

So.... does this mean I owe someone an additiona $35? I'm a bit confused, frankly. The new prices are for the next batch of unclaimed jack pads, right?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MoreGooderTT said:


> So.... does this mean I owe someone an additiona $35? I'm a bit confused, frankly. The new prices are for the next batch of unclaimed jack pads, right?


 If you are not on the original list of 50 but you want to jump on the new list of 25 "unspoken" for Jack Pads then send over the amount you wish to [email protected] via paypal whenever you wish


----------



## Talawa (Oct 24, 2004)

INA said:


> LIST #2:
> 
> 
> bigstu [2]
> ...


 Add two to the new list for me. Just sent payment


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Talawa said:


> Add two to the new list for me. Just sent payment


:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

21 slots left guys:thumbup:


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

INA said:


> inflation
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> Terribly sorry for the late response in this thread as Steve was doing a good job with facilitating this without our input.
> ...


 
Jack pads being produced? Of the original 50.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

nj_v-dub said:


> Jack pads being produced? Of the original 50.


 Huh ? 




INA said:


> We will be machining 125 pieces of which 25 will become available (if you want more now is the time to speak). 50 pieces have been committed by an exotic performance shop and 50 pieces committed by members of Fourtitude/VWVortex through Steve.


 In other words, 100 of the 125 were committed to initially. Of the 25 add'l units 4 are spoken for leaving 21 available as of today ...


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

INA said:


> 21 slots left guys:thumbup:


 Hi, 
Just ordered a 2012 TT RS, will these fit? 
If so, I want 2


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

DaveTT said:


> Hi,
> Just ordered a 2012 TT RS, will these fit?
> If so, I want 2


 Yes, they'll fit and congrats ! In order to be added to the list, you'll need to send Paypal payment.


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Stevelev said:


> Yes, they'll fit and congrats ! In order to be added to the list, you'll need to send Paypal payment.


 Just sent $100 for 2


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

DaveTT said:


> Just sent $100 for 2


 Sorry but payment fully refunded as the cost is $135 and should be sent to [email protected]


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Stevelev said:


> Sorry but payment fully refunded as the cost is $135 and should be sent to [email protected]


 updated


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

DaveTT said:


> updated


 ya but payment sent to the wrong adddy. Please send payment to [email protected] 

Isnt this fun ??!?


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Stevelev said:


> ya but payment sent to the wrog adddy. Please send payment to [email protected]
> 
> Isnt this fun ??!?


 Senior moment :banghead:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Updated! Thanks for the support:thumbup:


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

just bumping so no one misses out!


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Payment sent! 
Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Any chance of pics of the production process as these are being made? Just though it would be interesting to see.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

blimey said:


> Any chance of pics of the production process as these are being made? Just though it would be interesting to see.


Will grab some shortly. Once I have the pieces in hand we will start a new thread. Everyone loves machined part porn :thumbup:


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

INA said:


> Will grab some shortly. Once I have the pieces in hand we will start a new thread. Everyone loves machined part porn :thumbup:


Great! Thanks :laugh:


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Nice

Can not wait to get them!!!!!!!!!!

No more using a socket


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

germancarman said:


> nice
> 
> can not wait to get them!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No more using a socket


a what!?


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

INA said:


> a what!?



spark plug socket on top of the floor jack fits the slot in the bottom of the TT.Its what some of us were using till we signed up for this deal. Now I can use my socket as a socket.:screwy:


----------



## jonkerns (Oct 31, 2001)

Payment for one just sent. Thank you.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

jonkerns said:


> Payment for one just sent. Thank you.


:thumbup:


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Any updates? Just checkin'


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

blimey said:


> Any updates? Just checkin'


Scheduled for completion this week coming.:thumbup:


----------



## darTTh audi (Feb 3, 2007)

Are of them spoken for? Didn't read through all 7 pages of the thread.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

darTTh audi said:


> Are of them spoken for? Didn't read through all 7 pages of the thread.


We have about 15 available with a few pending orders


----------



## TTRS (Oct 21, 2011)

*I'll take two*

PM me with payment instructions and the $ will be on it's way!

Never mind, I looked back through the threads. $ sent via PayPal:banghead:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

TTRS said:


> PM me with payment instructions and the $ will be on it's way!


simply send payment to sales[at]inaengineering[dot]com via paypal


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

sent payment for one.. thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

indeeditzjay said:


> sent payment for one.. thanks


 :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/INA-Engineering-Inc/294598024991
Uploaded images to our facebook fan page. Feel free to like us and watch for amazing TTRS / TTS performance upgrades.
Just picked up another TTRS motor for product development!


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

INA said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/INA-Engineering-Inc/294598024991
> Uploaded images to our facebook fan page. Feel free to like us and watch for amazing TTRS / TTS performance upgrades.
> Just picked up another TTRS motor for product development!


Awesome... They look great. :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

LIST #2:


bigstu [2]
Talawa [2]
DaveTT [2]
quattive [2]
jonkerns [1]
indeeditzjay [1]
RSWorx [10]
joneze93tsi [2]


Counter == 22
3 remaining.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

quattive said:


> Awesome... They look great. :thumbup:


Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

INA said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/INA-Engineering-Inc/294598024991
> Uploaded images to our facebook fan page. Feel free to like us and watch for amazing TTRS / TTS performance upgrades.
> Just picked up another TTRS motor for product development!


Cool! I think I see mine in there


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Cool! I think I see mine in there


LOL


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

From INA's public post:


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Looks good.Looking forward to getting mine. Just two more weeks before my summer wheels go back on!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

I am from the first batch. When do these ship?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

fjork_duf said:


> I am from the first batch. When do these ship?


Should start shipping by the beginning of next week.:thumbup:


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

INA said:


> Should start shipping by the beginning of next week.:thumbup:


Great to hear!:thumbup:


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

page two bump.Any news?


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Hopefully they ship this week, not a huge rush, will be changing over to summer tires in a month or so.

I have to say my winter tires still handle very well, I did not get to test them out much in the snow this year.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Spoke with INA yesterday - they expect that the units will start shipping out today.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> Spoke with INA yesterday - they expect that the units will start shipping out today.


:thumbup:
Preparing packages today and all Jack Puck's will commence shipping today. Expect a new thread with product information and such sometime this week:thumbup:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Woo! Thanks, guys! I can't wait to get mine. I need to change my oil 

- Jeremy -


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

Bump 

I'm excited to get the beast in the air just for fun lol and change my oil


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

INA said:


> :thumbup:
> Preparing packages today and all Jack Puck's will commence shipping today. Expect a new thread with product information and such sometime this week:thumbup:


Hoping mine shows up before next weekend.Plan on changing the oil and putting summer wheels back on!!!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

blimey said:


> Hoping mine shows up before next weekend.Plan on changing the oil and putting summer wheels back on!!!


:thumbup:
Some of you should be seeing tracking #'s in your email boxes shortly.
Almost all out


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

INA said:


> :thumbup:
> Some of you should be seeing tracking #'s in your email boxes shortly.
> Almost all out


Nothing here


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

blimey said:


> Nothing here


Only a few made it out the door today.
The weather has not been very nice to us


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

INA said:


> ... The weather has not been very nice to us


Yup a winter wonderland ... :snowcool:


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

hmmm...any updates?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

I was told all will be shipped by the end of this week.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Stevelev said:


> I was told all will be shipped by the end of this week.


mmm...okay.I was hoping to have it by March 1. Putting the summer wheels and changing oil this weekend. Guess I will use it on the next change.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

blimey said:


> mmm...okay.I was hoping to have it by March 1. Putting the summer wheels and changing oil this weekend. Guess I will use it on the next change.


Super laggy shipping, that's for sure.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

any of these left?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

I plan to go over to INA tomorrow or Friday and will see what the scoop is. Shipping out 40+ orders has got to be time consuming and a bit of a pain (thus the reason I was happy to hand off this responsibility). Has anyone rec'd confirmation of their units being shipped ?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Stevelev said:


> Has anyone rec'd confirmation of their units being shipped ?


I was a fairly early adopter and I've yet to hear anything.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

canuckttrs said:


> any of these left?


Sorry, I missed this. Yes, there are 5 pucks available for purchase.


Just rec'd an email from INA confirming that 25 or the original 50 have been shipped. Hopefully tracking info will be sent out BEFORE the pucks actually arrive at their destinations ...



mtbscoTT said:


> I was a fairly early adopter and I've yet to hear anything.


FYI, you're number 19 on my list; however, the shipping list I provided via Paypal inverted the list so you may not be in the first 25 shipped. I hope to know more tomorrow.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Marty said:


> Super laggy shipping, that's for sure.


are you trying to be annoying again? 

Sorry for the late response. If you have not received an email with your tracking # then you should be receiving one today. Steve supplied us with an Excel file so we started from the top and moved our way down.

Be patient, we never disappoint


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

INA said:


> This is the original list:
> 
> 
> Blimey
> ...





INA said:


> LIST #2:
> 
> 
> bigstu [2]
> ...


Gentlemen,
if you have sent payment and you do NOT see your name on the above lists , please contact us asap.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

INA said:


> Gentlemen,
> if you have sent payment and you do NOT see your name on the above lists , please contact us asap.


Is list #2 being shipped too? or is it delayed?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

quattive said:


> Is list #2 being shipped too? or is it delayed?


Both lists are being shipped.
Over 20 boxes are going out today:thumbup:


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

I'm number one on the list above(I believe I was the first to pay) and haven't seen any emails or private messages


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

INA said:


> are you trying to be annoying again?


Aw don't take my comments personally... I'm sure you guys are busy with other customers.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

blimey said:


> I'm number one on the list above(I believe I was the first to pay) and haven't seen any emails or private messages





INA said:


> ... If you have not received an email with your tracking # then you should be receiving one today. Steve supplied us with an Excel file so we started from the top and moved our way down.
> 
> *Be patient, we never disappoint *


:beer:


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I did not get an e-mail.

Now I am curious what Address it was shipped to, I do not remember providing my home address???

Can you confirm where it was shipped, I moved less than a year ago.

Thank you,

Bill


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> I did not get an e-mail.
> 
> Now I am curious what Address it was shipped to, I do not remember providing my home address???
> 
> ...


Bill Rodgers?
Check your PM:thumbup:


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

INA said:


> Bill Rodgers?
> Check your PM:thumbup:


All set:laugh:

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> All set:laugh:
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


Will get yours out in the morning...caught it in time:thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Could folks post in this thread once they start receiving tracking info? Thanks.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Stevelev, I saw his post and only questioned it because he stated he started at the top of the list with the shipping AND emails. Since I was at the top of the list I thought I should bring it to his attention since I had not rec'd any emails.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Unfortunately, the list I provided which was done via Paypal inverted the names with the last purchaser (of first 50 pucks) being the first one of the list.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I have not received any PM's or emails either. Should I be concerned?
(FYI, I'm Brad on the first batch, qty 2)


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Stevelev said:


> Unfortunately, the list I provided which was done via Paypal inverted the names with the last purchaser (of first 50 pucks) being the first one of the list.


I should have paid late then :facepalm:


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Whew!
Looks like I just made it in time.

Thanks!!!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> Unfortunately, the list I provided which was done via Paypal inverted the names with the last purchaser (of first 50 pucks) being the first one of the list.


Hey....I started this thread...shouldn't I be first? :laugh:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Marty said:


> Could folks post in this thread once they start receiving tracking info? Thanks.


Marty,
I do not see you on either Steve's list or ours. What is your normal name ? Do you mind sending me a PM with it so I can supply you with the tracking #?
Thanks.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I have not received any PM's or emails either. Should I be concerned?
> (FYI, I'm Brad on the first batch, qty 2)


BRADLEY SHUTES?
Your set goes out in the morning. You were towards the bottom of the excel file.

Just to update this , guys we do not have the screen names for the first 50 units as those were done through Steve so all we have is your real names + email + shipping info.

Those who ordered directly through us , we can identify with but to guess which screen name matches your real name is tedious. There is absolutely no reason to be concerned other than we have been doing our best to get everyone's order out in a timely manner and take care of our daily customers.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

INA said:


> BRADLEY SHUTES?
> Your set goes out in the morning. You were towards the bottom of the excel file.
> 
> Just to update this , guys we do not have the screen names for the first 50 units as those were done through Steve so all we have is your real names + email + shipping info.
> ...


Yup. that's me. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Just got back from INA and it appears that there are approx. 6 more packages to be shipped out (of the original 50). So sorry that the first peeps to pay have to wait longest ! That is except for bigstu who was the very last to pay me and apparentley was the 1st package shipped - he wasnt even in the 1st 50 ... :banghead:

Your email addresses used when making paypal payments were provided to DHL so tracking info would have be sent out to those addresses - best to check your spam filters and junk mail folders.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

INA said:


>


Those look gorgeous!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Marty said:


> Those look gorgeous!


Happy you approve Marty!


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Thank you again for doing this!!!!!!!!!!

No rush here, we just got 6 inches of snow, I am not changing my tires until the end of March the earliest.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Thank you again for doing this!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No rush here, we just got 6 inches of snow, I am not changing my tires until the end of March the earliest.


I could have used mine last weekend, actually. Winter tires don't last long at 60+ temps. Of course, no one was expecting such a short and warm winter.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Another 4-5 weeks of winter for us in Canada's capital.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I could have used mine last weekend, actually. Winter tires don't last long at 60+ temps. Of course, no one was expecting such a short and warm winter.


Installing summer wheels today the old fashioned way....sparkplug socket and a floor jack...LOL :what::banghead:


----------



## JRockFTW (Aug 11, 2011)

Has anyone received their part, or tracking #?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

JRockFTW said:


> Has anyone received their part, or tracking #?


Send me a PM with your real name. :thumbup:


----------



## JRockFTW (Aug 11, 2011)

INA said:


> Send me a PM with your real name. :thumbup:


I did... twice... 

Haven't received any e-mails from DHL either.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

JRockFTW said:


> I did... twice...
> 
> Haven't received any e-mails from DHL either.


Just got them.
People these are being shipped DHL. If you are not home , DHL will leave a slip for you to come pick it up.
I requested 2 deliveries this morning to be left with your neighbors (yes some of you are getting packages today)


----------



## JRockFTW (Aug 11, 2011)

INA said:


> Just got them.
> People these are being shipped DHL. If you are not home , DHL will leave a slip for you to come pick it up.
> I requested 2 deliveries this morning to be left with your neighbors (yes some of you are getting packages today)


A huge portion of the NE US had wind storms of 60+ mph winds. I doubt, if door tags were left they'd be on the door.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

JRockFTW said:


> A huge portion of the NE US had wind storms of 60+ mph winds. I doubt, if door tags were left they'd be on the door.


If you are using an email different from what you supplied us in paypal then send it over asap.
Tracking #'s are the best way to ensure you are going to get your package.


----------



## JRockFTW (Aug 11, 2011)

INA said:


> Tracking #'s are the best way to ensure you are going to get your package.


I agree... Where is it? :banghead::laugh:


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

Got mine today. They look great. :thumbup:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

32vSC said:


> Got mine today. They look great. :thumbup:


Nice !


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

INA said:


> BRADLEY SHUTES?
> Your set goes out in the morning. You were towards the bottom of the excel file.
> 
> Just to update this , guys we do not have the screen names for the first 50 units as those were done through Steve so all we have is your real names + email + shipping info.
> ...


Did it ship? If so, can you PM me the tracking info?
Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## JRockFTW (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm really trying to be patient here. But does it really take three requests over two days to get a tracking number? Come on guys.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

JRockFTW said:


> I'm really trying to be patient here. But does it really take three requests over two days to get a tracking number? Come on guys.


No only 1 request.
Sent it over to your email ([email protected])


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

I have not recieved an email either. Any word on of there was a mix up with my order/address?

Thanks
-Rameen


----------



## JRockFTW (Aug 11, 2011)

INA said:


> No only 1 request.
> Sent it over to your email ([email protected])


How about you just PM me the tracking number? I've sent you my real name, address, and e-mail and STILL haven't received any information and I highly doubt gmail is blocking it or considering it spam.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

unclubbedvdub said:


> I have not recieved an email either. Any word on of there was a mix up with my order/address?
> 
> Thanks
> -Rameen


Check your PM Rameen.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Let me just remind everyone that what INA is doing for us is very kind natured, and beyond the norm. While I'm starting to feel impatient too, we should be thankful to have found a company to make this for us for such a reasonable price.

Celebrate the awesomeness. Don't fret over the little details that will soon be forgotten.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Let me just remind everyone that what INA is doing for us is very kind natured, and beyond the norm. While I'm starting to feel impatient too, we should be thankful to have found a company to make this for us for such a reasonable price.
> 
> Celebrate the awesomeness. Don't fret over the little details that will soon be forgotten.


X2 ! FYI, when the delivery guys arrive and nobody is home, INA then receives a call asking what to do. Perhaps those still awaiting delivery can post a note on their doors to say leave the package in the mailbox ? *Also please check your Paypal email accounts for the DHL tracking info !*


----------



## JRockFTW (Aug 11, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> X2 ! FYI, when the delivery guys arrive and nobody is home, INA then receives a call asking what to do. Perhaps those still awaiting delivery can post a note on their doors to say leave the package in the mailbox ? *Also please check your Paypal email accounts for the DHL tracking info !*


We all appreciate the work that has been done. All we are asking for is some information. We can't help DHL or INA if we don't know what the tracking numbers are. Getting everyone their tracking numbers or the end product shouldn't be this difficult or have taken this long.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I have received no emails with tracking info, and have PM'ed INA with my real name/address, etc, and have received no response.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Stevelev said:


> X2 ! FYI, when the delivery guys arrive and nobody is home, INA then receives a call asking what to do. Perhaps those still awaiting delivery can post a note on their doors to say leave the package in the mailbox ? *Also please check your Paypal email accounts for the DHL tracking info !*


I have not gotten tracking or my package, but I agree 100%, as long as all ends well I am very grateful INA provided this service.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Is it safe to say that all of the packages have been sent at this point? At least to the 50 of us that were in the first to order? If so I haven't seen a tracking number at this point either.

I will send a p.m. with my shipping info. Perhaps that will help get the number.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Gentlemen,
relax....we do not check vortex every minute. You will receive your tracking #'s and packages as soon as we humanly can. 
Will reply to your PM's shortly.


----------



## JRockFTW (Aug 11, 2011)

blimey said:


> Is it safe to say that all of the packages have been sent at this point? At least to the 50 of us that were in the first to order? If so I haven't seen a tracking number at this point either.
> 
> I will send a p.m. with my shipping info. Perhaps that will help get the number.


The reason you haven't received a tracking # is because they haven't shipped it yet. When I got my tracking # this evening it indicated the package shipped today. I was under the impression that they had shipped all units a while ago. 

What I don't appreciate is being given the run around, if the product hasn't shipped yet just say so.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Got your p.m. Thanks for the quick reply.I will let you know when I get the info tommorrow


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

JRockFTW said:


> What I don't appreciate is being given the run around, if the product hasn't shipped yet just say so.


Not sure if you are using the correct choice of words but you were not given any run around so please do not play it off like you were. You were told you would receive an email shortly. Everyone in here has been extremely patient and understanding with respect to tracking and delivery times. We didn't recieve payment directly for the first 50 units so we are doing the best we can to fulfill those orders.

As it is right now ....we have a request for an additional 30 units and we can not even start on those until all of you are taken care of.
If you have anymore questions do not hesitate to contact us.:beer:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

INA said:


> Not sure if you are using the correct choice of words but you were not given any run around so please do not play it off like you were. You were told you would receive an email shortly. Everyone in here has been extremely patient and understanding with respect to tracking and delivery times. We didn't recieve payment directly for the first 50 units so we are doing the best we can to fulfill those orders.


I believe the disconnect is that a post was made on the 22nd that all of the pucks would commence shipping on that day and two weeks later it's not clear how many or which orders have actually shipped. I think it's the two week lag that's making folks a bit antsy.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I believe the disconnect is that a post was made on the 22nd that all of the pucks would commence shipping on that day and two weeks later it's not clear how many or which orders have actually shipped. I think it's the two week lag that's making folks a bit antsy.


Understandable.:thumbup:


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

tracking number rec'd :beer:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Me too!:thumbup:


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Got mine


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Mine arrived yesterday. They look fine (they don't match the CAD exactly, but are probably close enough). I'll try to jack the car up with one tomorrow.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Still waiting on mine. Haven't received a tracking #, either. Nor any notification from my freight forwarder. Interesting... 

I want to put on my summer wheels before I drive down to the Geneva Auto Show next weekend, so I guess I'll just have to rig something up with a hockey puck and a socket instead.

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Still waiting on an email...or response to the PM I sent three days ago.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Marty said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. They look fine (they don't match the CAD exactly, but are probably close enough). I'll try to jack the car up with one tomorrow.


Can you be specific as to what you mean by they do not match the CAD exactly? Do you mean the jpeg file we showed earlier?


----------



## FirstAudiTTS (Mar 9, 2012)

*Any jack pads remaining?*

Do you have any jack pads remaining for sale?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

FirstAudiTTS said:


> Do you have any jack pads remaining for sale?


50 additional units are in que to be machined now.
Jump on the list if you wish.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

- Jeremy - said:


> I want to put on my summer wheels before I drive down to the Geneva Auto Show next weekend, so I guess I'll just have to rig something up with a hockey puck and a socket instead.


Just jack it up normally at the flat areas further under the car (behind front, in front of rear).. same as the workshop does when they have your car. No need for MacGuyver tricks.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

INA said:


> Can you be specific as to what you mean by they do not match the CAD exactly? Do you mean the jpeg file we showed earlier?


My bad; the jack pad matches the jpeg file you posted earlier, but not the original SketchUp CAD file. The top of the "post" was a semi-circle in the CAD, but has a small 1-2mm flat at the top of your jpeg. I doubt it'll cause any issues.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

INA said:


> 50 additional units are in que to be machined now.
> Jump on the list if you wish.


Just FYI, you may want to reduce the width of the "post" from 70mm down to maybe 68mm for future production runs just to make it easier to insert in to the slot under the car.

At 70mm, it's hard to actually fit it in the groove. Luckily the groove is some sort of hard plastic-like material, so if you line it up straight and push hard enough, it will eventually pop in. It's a tight enough fit that if I let go of the jack pad, the jack pad will actually stay in the slot and not fall out under its own weight.

I may file down the edges a bit just to help it pop in a little easier.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Marty said:


> Just FYI, you may want to reduce the width of the "post" from 70mm down to maybe 68mm for future production runs just to make it easier to insert in to the slot under the car.
> 
> At 70mm, it's hard to actually fit it in the groove. Luckily the groove is some sort of hard plastic-like material, so if you line it up straight and push hard enough, it will eventually pop in. It's a tight enough fit that if I let go of the jack pad, the jack pad will actually stay in the slot and not fall out under its own weight.
> 
> I may file down the edges a bit just to help it pop in a little easier.


Isn't that what people want though? For the Jack puck to be secure onto the puck slot? I doubt 2mm will make a difference but if they have not started cutting ill make the modification.
we drew these using Steve's car as a reference....not using someone elses drawing (still have not seen the file).


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> Just FYI, you may want to reduce the width of the "post" from 70mm down to maybe 68mm for future production runs just to make it easier to insert in to the slot under the car.
> 
> At 70mm, it's hard to actually fit it in the groove. Luckily the groove is some sort of hard plastic-like material, so if you line it up straight and push hard enough, it will eventually pop in. It's a tight enough fit that if I let go of the jack pad, the jack pad will actually stay in the slot and not fall out under its own weight.
> 
> I may file down the edges a bit just to help it pop in a little easier.


Actually, I'm pretty excited that it fits like that. It will make using a lift so much easier. I was worried that it wouldn't stick into the grooves and that I was going to have to use tape or something to coordinate a 4-point lift.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

INA said:


> Isn't that what people want though? For the Jack puck to be secure onto the puck slot? I doubt 2mm will make a difference but if they have not started cutting ill make the modification.
> we drew these using Steve's car as a reference....not using someone elses drawing (still have not seen the file).


I can fit them in to the slots on my car after a few tries, but I'd be more concerned about the tolerance of the slot across a larger quantity of cars (and tolerance of the jack machining) making it so some don't actually fit.

Cutting out a millimeter or two would just help ensure that they'll always fit.

Though it sounds like some folks like the tight fit...


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

The original file created using Google Sketchup was designed to have a fairly loose fit. It was both shorter in length and smaller radius on the top than what the pocket of my own car measured. 

A tighter fit will work just fine. If it requires a bit of pressure to pop the jack pad in, then it's even better in my opinion.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

MoreGooderTT said:


> The original file created using Google Sketchup was designed to have a fairly loose fit. It was both shorter in length and smaller radius on the top than what the pocket of my own car measured.
> 
> A tighter fit will work just fine. If it requires a bit of pressure to pop the jack pad in, then it's even better in my opinion.


I'm more worried about put popping it in at the bottom of the slot where the force can bend open the slot slightly, but it getting jammed / stuck once I actually jack the car up with it. I'll try jacking the car up tonight.


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

- Jeremy - said:


> ...I'm pretty excited that it fits like that. It will make using a lift so much easier...


+1


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Marty said:


> I'm more worried about put popping it in at the bottom of the slot where the force can bend open the slot slightly, but it getting jammed / stuck once I actually jack the car up with it. I'll try jacking the car up tonight.


One of the guys sent me an email that should calm your fears. Looks like someone beat you to the spring tire change rush. It comes out after being jacked up :thumbup::beer:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Got tracking info today, should be here in time for my next project. thanks!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

INA said:


> One of the guys sent me an email that should calm your fears. Looks like someone beat you to the spring tire change rush. It comes out after being jacked up :thumbup::beer:


Bonus!


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Had a notice from DHL on my door when I got home.Should be re-deliverd Monday.So close...so close....


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

only the first group of pucks were shipped right? any ideas when the next group's shipment would start or are they still being produced?


----------



## FirstAudiTTS (Mar 9, 2012)

*Pricing and how to order*

So, I am a little new to this. Can you confirm the pricing for 1 and for 2 jack pads, how to order and how to pay?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

INA said:


> pricing is as follows:
> 
> 
> $75 shipped - Fedex Ground to lower 48 & Canada (Taxes included)
> ...


Simply send payment via paypal to sales[at]inaengineering[dot]com and include the quantity you want.


----------



## FirstAudiTTS (Mar 9, 2012)

*Ordered 2*

Just sent payment via paypal for 2 Audi jack pads.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Just got mine.Almost too nice to use...:laugh: Fit right into the hole like it was made for it....uh wait a mnute it was made for it! 

Thanks to everyone involved in making this happen!


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I was the second person on the list, still waiting, can you confirm they shipped???

I sent a few PM's, but did not get a response.

By the way if they call you (Wife is usually home, but never know) I live in a gated community they can leave them at my door, they will be fine.

Thank you


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> I was the second person on the list, still waiting, can you confirm they shipped???
> 
> I sent a few PM's, but did not get a response.
> 
> Thank you


.......hey I started this whole thing and I don't have any confirmation yet! What's up with that? :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

AHhhhhhhh..... Summer shoes are back on now.

The jack pad worked flawlessly. With just a slight bit of pressure, it pops into the slot and levitates while I position the jack underneath it. PERFECT. Absolutely PERFECT.

Thanks very much for a fine piece of work.:thumbup:
**** edit ****
I gotta add something here: If you're suffering from some weird chest cold or lung infection, resist the urge to change out your wheels. I so very much regret doing that yesterday evening. I thought I was recovering nicely late yesterday and had a sudden burst of energy. Nope... Spent half the night caughing up a lung. Changing out your wheels is strenuous excersize folks.


----------



## kozani (Dec 28, 2006)

I think I was the tenth or eleventh person to order and I still don't have mine. I think we just need to be patient. I don't need mine yet. I won't be picking up my car for another month or so.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Got the jack pads. They're very nice. Thanks for doing these. 

Any recommendation on jacks? I saw a link to some german brand here, but I figured someone has a jack bought at sears or somewhere else in the US and A.

The jack I currently have is a piece of garbage heavy thing with a top that doesn't have the diameter to fit around the base of the jack pad. 

I look forward to your suggestions!

EDIT: Found this on amazon: http://www2.otctools.com/otctools.com/newcatalog/products/09-120.pdf

It says the saddle is 4-1/2 inches. I think that would work... Anyone have this jack? it's 200 bux.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Got the jack pads. They're very nice. Thanks for doing these.
> 
> Any recommendation on jacks? I saw a link to some german brand here, but I figured someone has a jack bought at sears or somewhere else in the US and A.
> 
> ...


I bought two jacks from harbor freight. Low profile "racing" aluminum jack. Love them!


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I bought two jacks from harbor freight. Low profile "racing" aluminum jack. Love them!


http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...uminum-racing-jack-with-rapid-pump-68051.html

Looks nice. Better price too. I assume the saddle accommodates the jack pad then. Their spec sheet didn't list the measurement from what I saw in my quick skim of the pdf.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Got mine today, they look and work great. Thanks to all involved!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...uminum-racing-jack-with-rapid-pump-68051.html
> 
> Looks nice. Better price too. I assume the saddle accommodates the jack pad then. Their spec sheet didn't list the measurement from what I saw in my quick skim of the pdf.


 That's the one. It works great. I removed the rubber pads and placed the jack pad in their place. They don't fit in the cavilty of the jack snugly though. I estimate the ID of the pad receiver on the jack is about 3 1/2".


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I noticed Northern Tools also has a very similar looking low-profile aluminum jack for the same price, I need one as my present floor jack isn't low enough for the Audi.
I found out my checking my tracking email that DHL attempted to deliver my pad yesterday but they didn't bother to leave a door tag. UPS and Fedex are much more common in our area so I called them today and they said I could leave a note on my front door asking them to leave it...on Thursday. Almost there.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Curious where I stand for shipment? I was on the second list. 
Let me know, 
D.:beer:


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

quattive said:


> Curious where I stand for shipment? I was on the second list.
> Let me know,
> D.:beer:


 I am trying to be patient, but I have PM'd 2-3 times and have asked a few times, it has now been weeks since they we were told they were shipped and I have heard nothing. 

Can we get some updates?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> I am trying to be patient, but I have PM'd 2-3 times and have asked a few times, it has now been weeks since they we were told they were shipped and I have heard nothing.
> 
> Can we get some updates?


 I replied to your PM. Send me an email directly please. DHL apparently isn't leaving door tags on peoples doors so worst case scenario they are at your local DHL depot.


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

INA said:


> LIST #2:
> 
> 
> bigstu [2]
> ...


 Hi, I'm #3 on the 2nd list here, any updates ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

DaveTT said:


> Hi, I'm #3 on the 2nd list here, any updates ?


 Dave did you send us an email directly?


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

INA said:


> Dave did you send us an email directly?


 Yes I did,about a week ago??


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

DaveTT said:


> Yes I did,about a week ago??


 Send one to me directly now. use the email in my signature.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

INA said:


> Send one to me directly now. use the email in my signature.


 Since i do not have any shipping details, this would be a good idea for anyone who has not yet rec'd their order ... :thumbup:


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

BTW, got mine on the THIRD attempt by DHL, not my favorite carrier. 
BUT, the pad is way cool, thanks INA and Stevelev for doing this. Until I need it, it makes for a very nice paperweight!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

mtbscoTT said:


> BTW, got mine on the THIRD attempt by DHL, not my favorite carrier.
> BUT, the pad is way cool, thanks INA and Stevelev for doing this. Until I need it, it makes for a very nice *paperweight*!


 Thats what they all say! Gentlemen , really must apologize for the lack of contributing here. 
Should we create a new thread for all the newcomers or just simply add to this?


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

INA said:


> Send one to me directly now. use the email in my signature.


Just sent. Thanks


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Did everyone else get theirs????

My wife is home most of the time, UPS and Fed-ex are regulars at my house, never had DHL here that I know of.


----------



## TTrevoRS (Jan 8, 2012)

*Don't have mine yet after a PM and two emails.*

Still waiting.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Did everyone else get theirs????
> 
> My wife is home most of the time, UPS and Fed-ex are regulars at my house, never had DHL here that I know of.


We had 2 shipments return to us today for being unclaimed 
So far it is only about 8 people that have not received theirs. I am working on it as swiftly as humanly possible.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

INA said:


> So far it is only about 8 people that have not received theirs.




:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

INA said:


> We had 2 shipments return to us today for being unclaimed


This was my only experience ever with DHL. As I stated previously, they claim they made two delivery attempts, but did not leave any doortag or other evidence. It was only by following the link you sent me via email that I found this out. Had to call into a never ending call tree menu to finally get someone who told me to hand write a note and leave it on my door asking them to leave the package. I did that and they left the package in my mailbox (which they could have done the first time.) Really POOR service. I get UPS and FedEx delivered to my house all the time. Most of the time they will toss it over my driveway fence and it's waiting for me when I get home. If it's something that absolutely requires a signature, they will leave a prominent doortag offering you the option of either signing for next day delivery or telling you where you can go pick it up that evening. DHL did neither.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Finally got mine. Woohoo! They look great. Thanks a lot!

Now I need an excuse to test them out...

- Jeremy -


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

INA said:


> Thats what they all say! Gentlemen , really must apologize for the lack of contributing here.
> Should we create a new thread for all the newcomers or just simply add to this?


How about this....so let's start a new list of those who have PAID (not people just wanting one) and are awaiting the arrival of their part? Maybe that will simplify and streamline those who still are awaiting patiently.


1. GaBoYnFLa
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
..............


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

GaBoYnFla said:


> How about this....so let's start a new list of those who have PAID (not people just wanting one) and are awaiting the arrival of their part? Maybe that will simplify and streamline those who still are awaiting patiently.
> 
> 
> 1. GaBoYnFLa
> ...


Thats perfect.
I put up a blurb today that we had some issues with emails. Some of you emailed us but you wont get a reply. Hopefully tomorrow everything gets sorted.


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Issam Abed said:


> Thats perfect.
> I put up a blurb today that we had some issues with emails. Some of you emailed us but you wont get a reply. Hopefully tomorrow everything gets sorted.


 paid and still waiting


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

DaveTT said:


> paid and still waiting


You were part of list #2 IIR. I will look into it Monday for you:thumbup:


----------



## audi_rs (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey there, is it too late to get one of these jack pads. how do i go about obtaining one

cheers:beer:


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I got my DHL shipping notice, Thank you again!!!!!!!!!!

I will track it and make sure the wife is home.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Was told they shipped and got returned from DHL.

(DHL Doesn't deliver in my area so it would have been handed off to another carrier, none of which left a notice).

Said they would be re-shipped via Fedex. Been asking for the tracking number since last week with no luck. :banghead:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> I got my DHL shipping notice, Thank you again!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will track it and make sure the wife is home.


I got mine too.....so excited.....have to warm up the pressure washer to get under the car!

Thanks Issam,

Todd


----------



## j.u.s. (Mar 28, 2011)

got mine today, thanks


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I received mine today, thank you again for putting this together for us, I know you ran into issues with DHL, your follow up is greatly appreciated.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Still no update...


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I got mine too.....so excited.....have to warm up the pressure washer to get under the car!
> 
> Thanks Issam,
> 
> Todd


I meant I got my tracking number....got the actual puck today.....thanks Issam....lots of hard work went into these and I appreciate it. Steve too.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

^Nice !

Reminds me that I need to pick mine up one of these days ... I look forward to having the fancy paper weight ... :thumbup:


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Still waiting!


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

quattive said:


> Still waiting!


Me three.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

MaXius said:


> Me three.


Yup,

Been told it was dhl, then fedex, but no response in a week asking for the tracking number.

Might be about time to file a paypal claim.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

joneze93tsi said:


> Yup,
> 
> Been told it was dhl, then fedex, but no response in a week asking for the tracking number.
> 
> Might be about time to file a paypal claim.


All of your emails have been responded to. If you wish to file a paypal claim simply tell me where to issue the refund to and you will receive it. 
It is not fair for me to come on here and have to read these kind of posts as if filing a paypal claim will speed up the process any faster...


All of you that are still waiting can CLEARLY SEE people are getting there jack pucks. If you have an issue email us or phone us.
Thanks.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

To those that have emailed us asking to jump on the next list. We wont have anymore of the jack pucks available until the 23rd (Monday). We will start a new list once we have them in hand and ready to ship.
This whole shipping ordeal has been a mess as some of you live in remote areas and DHL is clearly not leaving you the call tag notes. For us to sit down and baby each delivery is simply not feasible.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

INA said:


> All of your emails have been responded to. If you wish to file a paypal claim simply tell me where to issue the refund to and you will receive it.
> It is not fair for me to come on here and have to read these kind of posts as if filing a paypal claim will speed up the process any faster...
> 
> 
> ...


I was the second one to pay and I received mine this week, INA did everything they could, be a little more patient and I promise you will like the product.

I am a very happy customer


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

INA said:


> All of your emails have been responded to. If you wish to file a paypal claim simply tell me where to issue the refund to and you will receive it.
> It is not fair for me to come on here and have to read these kind of posts as if filing a paypal claim will speed up the process any faster...
> 
> 
> ...



You are missing the point.
I have sent 3 emails to you asking for the tracking number.

1. You said it was sent dhl.
2. You said DHL returned it (no label)
3. You said that they have re-shipped via fedex.

Since you said you've shipped it via fedex:

From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: For 2 TT Jack Pads!
Date: Mon, 2 Apr 2012 16:41:12 -0400

Shawn they have been re shipped


Since then I have asked repeatedly for the tracking number, and have got no response.
Today, I get an email from you asking where I want the refund sent:

From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: For 2 TT Jack Pads!
Date: Thu, 5 Apr 2012 17:55:56 -0400

Shawn,
Where would you like the refund issued to?
Provide the email and I will supply it within 15 minutes
thanks


Why would you send a refund for pads you claim to have shipped several times over? Obviously you haven't shipped them... I don't care if they are delayed, I just want an honest answer. If you tell me it will be 4 more weeks, that's fine. Just don't repeatedly say "Been shipped" and then act indignant when someone asks for a tracking number.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi, 

I sent an email on the 24th of March, didn't get a reply yet. Just sent another one. 

I was expecting to be the last to get it though due to the shipping distance but would appreciate a tracking number. 

Thanks


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

In action... fitment is perfect!!


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Guys, am UK based and I want one...how do I go about placing an order and with whom?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

996cab said:


> Guys, am UK based and I want one...how do I go about placing an order and with whom?


 Best to email INA: [email protected] 

Cheers !


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All orders placed After March 31st 2012 will be shipping Monday 23rd April (or sooner).

All out standing orders have been shipped DHL express and all new orders will be shipped ONLY DHL EXPRESS. Sending these with Fedex ground or DHL economy service is proving quite problematic.

Hope everyone had a good easter.:thumbup::heart:


----------



## Talawa (Oct 24, 2004)

I got my DHL shipping notice today. looking forward to arrival.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> In action... fitment is perfect!!


The post seems a bit tall. Not sure if that is by design as I would have thought it would be a bit more flush with the floor board?


----------



## j.u.s. (Mar 28, 2011)

pal said:


> The post seems a bit tall. Not sure if that is by design as I would have thought it would be a bit more flush with the floor board?


It fits this way and allow for some rotation. You would not want it to be flush. I believe that the Audi part is more of a roller that goes in to the slot and allows for rotation. This part works great.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

pal said:


> The post seems a bit tall. Not sure if that is by design as I would have thought it would be a bit more flush with the floor board?


If you want to touch the floor board then simply use a 2 x 4 or similar. The puck is designed to have its face sit away from the surface.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Thanks guys. I will order one up as well when the next batch orders start.


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Issam Abed said:


> You were part of list #2 IIR. I will look into it Monday for you:thumbup:


 These arrived today, well worth the wait. Thanks for a nice looking product


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

I was on the second list.. were we supposed to have received an email with tracking information?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

indeeditzjay said:


> I was on the second list.. were we supposed to have received an email with tracking information?


J.Nacxxx?
email us now.


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

INA said:


> J.Nacxxx?
> email us now.


 yup.. email sent


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

still waiting over 6 weeks now and not a peep. i'm getting a refund.

if they can bungle up shipping a bunch of pieces of metal, just imagine how fustrating something more complicated would be.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Jansen,
Replied to your email. :thumbup:



canuckttrs said:


> still waiting over 6 weeks now and not a peep. i'm getting a refund.
> 
> if they can bungle up shipping a bunch of pieces of metal, just imagine how fustrating something more complicated would be.


Not a peep?
Based on your tone I am going to take a wild guess and assume this is Craig...

We allready posted an update:


INA said:


> All orders placed After March 31st 2012 will be shipping Monday 23rd April (or sooner).


This is the second email where you have "demanded" a refund and this was the response you were given.

_"
On Fri, Mar 9, 2012 at 1:30 PM, INA-Sales wrote:
Craig,
Machine shop estimates anywhere from 2 – 3 weeks for completion. 
Payment was received 5 business days ago. *At this point if you wish a refund we can send that*"_

A refund is granted to anyone at anytime anywhere....your $$ has not left our paypal account.

Imagine how frustrating it is to deal with people like this regardless of what the product is. I know its spring out and all but come on , no one here is a slave and should not be talked to in that manner period. As it stands there are 6 people still awaiting pucks... 6 out of 78 people that ordered.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Got mine.

Excellent pieces!


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Got mine about 3 weeks ago and love them! Used them to put my new wheels on, and I have no complaints at all. At first I was concerned about the tight fit and the tall height but have since realized these are both good things!

Tall height gets the jack away from the body panels on the car. I did have to put my front wheels on boards to fit the jack under with the pad, but my car is also lowered a little bit.

The tight fit into the car is also great. It allows you to pop the jack pad in, then wheel your jack over and align it with the pad. This makes sure the pad is inserted perfectly into the car, and also doesn't drop out onto the ground after you remove the jack.

Great work, thanks for making these custom pieces for us!!!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

bigstu said:


> Got mine about 3 weeks ago and love them! Used them to put my new wheels on, and I have no complaints at all. At first I was concerned about the tight fit and the tall height but have since realized these are both good things!
> 
> Tall height gets the jack away from the body panels on the car. I did have to put my front wheels on boards to fit the jack under with the pad, but my car is also lowered a little bit.
> 
> ...


Anytime and thank you for posting pics of your Beautttteeeee!


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

I demanded a refund and i'm hard to deal with? Are you sure? Here is our correspondence, i think i was pretty patient and polite. You disagree? 


Ordered Product:

Mar 1 – payment made to INA

Mar 1
From Issam
To me 
Perfect
Thank you!


Mar 9
From: Me to Issam.
Have they shipped yet?


Mar9
To me 
Hi.
No they have not shipped as yet.


March 9
From: Me 
To: Issam
When will you be shipping it?


March 9
From Issam
To Me
As soon as the 50 are done.


March 9
From Me 
To Issam
When will that be?
If it will be longer than 2 weeks, i would appreciate a refund.
The funds were sent with the understanding that they were in stock and ready to ship. I have been patient so far.



Mar 9
To me 
From Issam
Machine shop estimates anywhere from 2 – 3 weeks for completion.
Payment was received 5 business days ago. At this point if you wish a refund we can send that but we are not rushing the machine shop to finish orders and pay expedited services.
Let me know asap
Thanks.


Mar 9
to Issam 
From Me
That's all i'm looking for Issam, some actual information and eta.
Keep the order in the queue thanks.


Mar 9
From Issam
To Me 
No problem
Take care.


Apr 18 (2 days ago)
to Issam 
From Me
Hello Issam, it's been over a month and not a word from anyone.
If this item does not ship by tomorrow, please refund my money, i have been very patient to this point.


Apr 18 (1 day ago)
to me 
From Issam
No Problem!
Tell us where to issue the refund to.
Thanks.



Thanks for the refund btw. The most annoying thing about this was trying to remember that i paid for something awhile ago and that i have to keep on top of it. I have more things i would like to keep myself occupied with than a piece of metal. But that's my problem i suppose.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

canuckttrs said:


> The most annoying thing about this was trying to remember that i paid for something awhile ago and that i have to keep on top of it. I have more things i would like to keep myself occupied with than a piece of metal. But that's my problem i suppose.


You did not need to remember that you paid for anything since we allready have it generated in our system what you paid for....
I am really sorry that you could not be a little more patient but we have no choice but to accept machine shop lead times regardless of what they are.:thumbup:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

INA said:


> You did not need to remember that you paid for anything since we allready have it generated in our system what you paid for....
> I am really sorry that you could not be a little more patient but we have no choice but to accept machine shop lead times regardless of what they are.:thumbup:


No hard feelings, thanks for the effort anyways.

Big prop to bigstu! :thumbup: Sold me one of his today so i'll be getting one after all.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

canuckttrs said:


> No hard feelings, thanks for the effort anyways.
> 
> Big prop to bigstu! :thumbup: Sold me one of his today so i'll be getting one after all.


Anytime,
I know the machine shop had a few that were "sub par". If they can be cleaned up I will still send it over to you since I could use your medical services one day


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

still waiting for my puck.. was told it would be shipped last week.. sent another email as well yesturday ..


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

has everyone received their pucks already? im still waiting on mine..


----------



## jonkerns (Oct 31, 2001)

I'm still waiting. I believe I was #5 on list 2. Payment sent apx. Feb 7th.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Last 6 packages left today. Will spend the weekend packaging the remaining units and itemizing them into a proper system:thumbup:


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Still waiting for mine.. seriously..


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

MaXius said:


> Still waiting for mine.. seriously..


Please tell me you've got tracking info or some form of confirmation that your order shipped


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> Please tell me you've got tracking info or some form of confirmation that your order shipped


His is the only package going to Australia so yes.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

For everyone that asked over the last 3 weeks to order a jack puck. We are now taking orders for them. We have approx 42 packaged , inventoried and ready to ship.
email or PM if you are interested.:thumbup:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

INA said:


> His is the only package going to Australia so yes.


Thx Man !


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Everyone happy now?


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

INA said:


> Everyone happy now?


thanks eagerly waiting for the delivery...


----------



## FirstAudiTTS (Mar 9, 2012)

*Jack Pads Arrived*

My two jack pads arrived today. They look great and fit just right. No trouble with DHL. THANKS!!


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

received.. thanks !!


----------



## audi_rs (Aug 7, 2005)

received mine


cheers :beer:


----------



## dwightery (May 23, 2012)

*r8 jack pucks*

I'd like to order 1 or 2 of these as well - i hope this isn't an faq (my first forum post). What's the process for ordering one of these? 

I checked the INA website, didnt' see a link. ps, i'm located in new brunswick, if that makes any shipping differences - i saw INA is in ottawa.

thanks,
dwight


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Just to make sure you realize these are not "R8" jack pucks as they don't have any etching ... to order you may Paypal to INA or if you prefer, PM them.


----------



## dwightery (May 23, 2012)

Stevelev said:


> Just to make sure you realize these are not "R8" jack pucks as they don't have any etching ... to order you may Paypal to INA or if you prefer, PM them.


I'm ok if it doesn't have the laser etching, as long as it fits into the jack point on the R8. I'm using a jack & 5/8" deep socket that fits into the jack point, right now. New wheels for race tires are in shipping, and once i start swapping more often, i'd prefer to have something a bit more ... purpose made. 

I'll drop INA a pm, thanks.
dwight


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

dwightery said:


> I'm ok if it doesn't have the laser etching, as long as it fits into the jack point on the R8. I'm using a jack & 5/8" deep socket that fits into the jack point, right now. New wheels for race tires are in shipping, and once i start swapping more often, i'd prefer to have something a bit more ... purpose made.
> 
> I'll drop INA a pm, thanks.
> dwight


Replied to your PM.
we have around 30 of these packaged and ready to go. Pricing is as follows. Pay today , it is there tomorrow.



$79 shipped - DHL EXPRESS Anywhere in North America (Taxes included)
$139 shipped - DHL EXPRESS Anywhere in North America (Taxes included)
190 shipped - DHL EXPRESS Anywhere in North America (Taxes included)
send an email as we assume this will be going outside of North America.


If you are ready to order simply send payment via paypal to sales[at]inaengineering.com . If we get payment before 3.30 PM EST you will have it the next day guaranteed. You WILL need to supply a contact # where you can be reached.

:thumbup:


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

I have two unused available. I sold my TTRS before these arrived and no longer need them.
$125 for both or $65 each shipped anywhere in the continental USA.
PM me if you are interested.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

INA said:


> His is the only package going to Australia so yes.


Must have sent it on a refugee boat, and it's stuck at Xmas Island..
I had some other stuff sent a week ago normal post from the US, and it arrived already... Canada's not that far removed..


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

quattive said:


> I sold my TTRS


Oh no! Did I miss this story somewhere?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> Oh no! Did I miss this story somewhere?


Crazy, right?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MaXius said:


> Must have sent it on a refugee boat, and it's stuck at Xmas Island..
> I had some other stuff sent a week ago normal post from the US, and it arrived already... Canada's not that far removed..


You requested it sent regular post so that is what it was sent with.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Paging Steve ...Steve I have a few jack puck's with your name on them.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

INA said:


> Paging Steve ...Steve I have a few jack puck's with your name on them.


 Thx man! I hope to swing by in the next day or two. :beer:


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

INA said:


> You requested it sent regular post so that is what it was sent with.


 Funny how you said it'd already been sent to your Aust Distributor to forward on, then I get a non working tracking number in an email and you still haven't replied to my response asking for a working one. 

And no, it still hasn't arrived...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

MaXius said:


> Funny how you said it'd already been sent to your Aust Distributor to forward on, then I get a non working tracking number in an email and you still haven't replied to my response asking for a working one.
> 
> And no, it still hasn't arrived...


 I am sorry to hear that but it was decided that my Australian dealer should not have been involved considering the process. The package was shipped per your specifications. 

I made it clear that I would not be responsible sending it via regular post if it got lost.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> I am sorry to hear that but it was decided that my Australian dealer should not have been involved considering the process. The package was shipped per your specifications.
> 
> I made it clear that I would not be responsible sending it via regular post if it got lost.


 Whatever, but you literally said you'd SENT (ie past tense) it to your Australian Dealer.. not GOING to.. then you said you SENT it via post and gave me an invalid number.. 

So it won't be lost if you give me a tracking number that works...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MaXius said:


> So it won't be lost if you give me a tracking number that works...


 Canada Post does not issue tracking #'s for parcel's going regular post. This is what I was trying to avoid, I requested that this would go with DHL express (because I have been down this road before) and you stated you shipped many items , most recently a dogbone insert from HPA (also in Canada) and that I should do the same. 
we have filed a claim with Canada post as it was insured for the minimum of $100 but this is the exact reason why we do not ship regular post.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

INA said:


> Canada Post does not issue tracking #'s for parcel's going regular post.


 So why'd you email me a tracking number? 

And yeah, HPA stuff never went astray, that's what the 'require recipient signature' option is for.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

MaXius said:


> So why'd you email me a tracking number?
> 
> And yeah, HPA stuff never went astray, that's what the 'require recipient signature' option is for.


 This is why we urge customers to take advantage of Fedex/DHL/UPS and other "signature required" postage. I have a stack of Canadapost waybills in the office that we simply full out your information on , supply you the # and then go to the post office and drop it off. For the package that small going to Australia , priority mail international with tracking was not an option (which was an unknown until we showed up at the post office) so it was sent per your request. 
I have no problems sending you another one but this is the exact reason why we do not use regular post to avoid situations like this. Regular post is a complete waste of time and resources, the waybill has to be filled out manually , we have to take it to the the nearest post office and hope to god the line is under 10 people. 
DHL waybill gets generated in a matter of minutes , DHL driver picks it up , you get an automated email from them with the information you need and you can track the parcel hourly. 
..Let me know how I can help out , I do not mind eating the cost for the puck but I will not ship regular post to Australia again. 
Sorry.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

So if you're so against standard postage, which seems to work for everyone else, then refund my money already. Which is what I asked months ago anyway, after you didn't initially send anything for months.. 

Oh and why not communicate through email like normal people?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MaXius said:


> So if you're so against standard postage, which seems to work for everyone else, then refund my money already. Which is what I asked months ago anyway, after you didn't initially send anything for months..
> 
> Oh and why not communicate through email like normal people?


You are being unreasonable. If you wished to communicate through emails you would have done so. You took the "I am going public" route so we need to make it clear here.

I allready stated this to you via email:
"
Damien,
You paid Steve directly so a refund can be issued through him."

"
Damien,
I am not going to argue over shipping. Simple

We charge what we are charged ...sending a package via regular post is something we can do but there is no *guarantee's* over it."

Now you want me to refund you your money after doing what YOU asked? Help me help you here Damien. You want to be granted a full refund and for INA to eat not only the shipping but also the cost of the jack puck? This is not about the $$ but the fact that we made it clear to you that this could possibly happen and if it did we would not be held responsible. Over the course of 5 months we have shipped close to 120 of these pieces now....yes there were some hick ups but in the end everyone but yourself got there jack pucks. Like I said , I will COVER the cost of the jack puck myself (in other words I will eat the cost of the jack puck) if you cover the traceable shipping.

If anyone reading this thinks I am being unreasonable tell me and I will amend it.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

INA said:


> You are being unreasonable. If you wished to communicate through emails you would have done so. You took the "I am going public" route so we need to make it clear here.


You don't answer emails, that's why. You still haven't.



INA said:


> I allready stated this to you via email:
> "
> Damien,
> You paid Steve directly so a refund can be issued through him."


At that point you said you'd ALREADY shipped it to your Australian distributor. So I thought i'd be getting it shortly. I should have known better.



INA said:


> "Damien,
> I am not going to argue over shipping. Simple
> 
> We charge what we are charged ...sending a package via regular post is something we can do but there is no *guarantee's* over it."


Funny how Steve went and got pricing, yet you have a thing for DHL which costs way more for intl, and say everything else isn't gonna work.

From the Canada post website:

The signatory name option is included at no extra charge for Priority Worldwide items and Xpresspost-International prepaid envelopes, and is available for a fee for Xpresspost–International items sent to specific destinations

So why didn't you do it?



INA said:


> Now you want me to refund you your money after doing what YOU asked?


No, you didn't.



INA said:


> Help me help you here Damien. You want to be granted a full refund and for INA to eat not only the shipping but also the cost of the jack puck? This is not about the $$ but the fact that we made it clear to you that this could possibly happen and if it did we would not be held responsible. Over the course of 5 months we have shipped close to 120 of these pieces now....yes there were some hick ups but in the end everyone but yourself got there jack pucks. Like I said , I will COVER the cost of the jack puck myself (in other words I will eat the cost of the jack puck) if you cover the traceable shipping.


I'm not giving you another cent to waste.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MaXius said:


> Funny how Steve went and got pricing, yet you have a thing for DHL which costs way more for intl, and say everything else isn't gonna work.


We have a thing for DHL because it is hassle free and you get the product you want in a reasonable time frame without the headache of having to chase it down weeks later.
We opened a claim with Canadapost, we will see what they say as minimum insurance was $100.



MaXius said:


> From the Canada post website:
> The signatory name option is included at no extra charge for Priority Worldwide items and Xpresspost-International prepaid envelopes, and is available for a fee for *Xpresspost–International items sent to specific destinations*


Steve did NOT get pricing, what Steve got what ball park estimates . They mean squat until you actually show up at the post office. If the post office was accurate and reliable everyone in this industry would ship with them , not with recognized couriers.

If you go here 

http://www.canadapost.ca/cpotools/apps/far/personal/findARate?execution=e1s3

you will see Priority Mail international is more expensive than Express post which will tell you Express mail international is not available from our postal code to yours for a 4 x 4 x 4 box weighing 2 lbs.

Priority mail international = $96.05
7 - 10 day business days.

DHL express : 3-4 business days guaranteed for the same price.




MaXius said:


> -----Original Message-----
> From: Damien Goates [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Tuesday, March 27, 2012 6:22 PM
> To: INA Engineering Inc.
> ...


We paid for Small Packet air : *$47.63 CAD* 

This is running around in circles and is quite frankly petty. We did what you asked , and what you asked is not working out for you so now that it is the Winter months in Australia and you no longer need to switch around tires you have resorted to behaving irrational. Contact Steve (whom you paid) for reimbursement and we will refund him.
Lesson Learnt and sorry this did not work out for you.


----------

